# Malvoisin's War of the Burning Sky - IC Thread



## Malvoisin (Feb 4, 2007)

OOC: Let's get this thing started, I'm just going to throw you right into it. The fledgling heroes of the resistance have been instructed to meet their contact, someone named Torrent, at the Poison Apple Pub, a little before midnight on New Year's Eve, and to use the alley door. Little is known of the mission at hand, but it's secret, and it's important. 


The people of Gate Pass know the Ragesian army is on its way, so the streets are deserted, and the normal New Years festivities muted, letting the conspirators travel unmolested. The pub is in a poorer district about a mile from the western city wall, filled with slush-covered cobblestone streets and dark, snow-filled alleyways. The evening is dark and claustrophobic, the multistory buildings of the city looming in the night, no lights in most windows. The tension of impending war hangs palpably in the cold night air.

The Poison Apple is a two-story building attached by a rooftop bridge to a neighboring house. The door and windows are boarded up, and the curtains drawn.

A notice has been posted on the door:







Actions?

OOC: Note, please role-play your character's arrival at the Pub, including some conversation or inner thoughts as to motivations, if desired. Characters may arrive together in small groups, if you wish to have a pre-existing relationship, or alone. It's up to you.

Most of all, have fun!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 4, 2007)

*Cassandra Priades walks swiftly through the crisp night air, sighing softly at the cool tingling sensation of the cold.  Her rapier is at her hip, at the ready, bobbing gently to and fro as she steps through the slush on the ground, her long brunette locks braided behind her, and her sturdy clothes covered up by a light shirt of fine steel chain.*

_'Okay, they're going to tell me to deliver information to the Lyceum, but Cassandra doesn't know that yet, so I'll just need to keep a straight face and hear what this so-called Torrent has to say.  What a silly codename, Torrent.'

'I'd rather not have a weapon and armour in such prominent display with the Ragesian sympathisers in control, but...the crazy Resistance people should be here soon, and this will blend in better.'_

*Noticing the letter, Cassandra tilts her head oddly, her eyes narrowing.*

_'Damn it--that's just like the Resistance.  Intolerably unsubtle.  The contact could still be in there, or there could be Ragesian sympathisers in there laying a trap, or both, or neither.  This is not something I want to get involved with alone.'_

*Cassandra checks the neighbouring house for a fire escape or some such.  Her plan is to get to the rooftop and watch to see if anyone else enters or exits the pub.  She may later enter through the rooftop entrance if it looks like a good idea.*


----------



## stonegod (Feb 5, 2007)

_I'm going to kill Bane for this._

It was cold. Biting cold. Colder than cold. It was never this cold in Morrus. That's what Coldan told himself anyway. It was cold, he was hungry, and his mouth tasted like ashes.

_"It'll do you good to have something to do. Even better, its the_ *right* _thing to do."_

Dorian Bane knew all the right things to say, all right. He'd had enough drinks with the smiling rogue that the rapscallion was able to pierce under the thick skin Coldan used to bury his anger. Normally, he would have been drinking alone, though that elf Blanders or that even more sullen Marsh boy would often share the same bottled companionship, but somehow Bane had found him. Found him and forced himself to open up by dredging up all those things he missed about Morrus. His honor. His valor.

His ability to do something *right*.

Life in Gate Pass wasn't horrible. But it was just the motions. He doubted the higher ups trusted in the Pass militia him. He was sure they were just using him. And now, with Ragasia on the march, he wondered how long it was going to be before they turned him over. _"We've got what we needed from you, Ciandra. Off to the Inquisitors with you."_ He was waiting for Sergeant Tallows to say those words every day.

That is what made Bane's words so insidious. _If you do nothing, they'll just get you again. You know how corrupt they are. They have nothing---no honor, no value for life. They get in Gate Pass, and who knows what will happen._ Bane knew well enough that Coldan knew. 

Knew too well.

So, he found himself freezing to death in the middle of the night before an abandoned inn on the urging of a man with a less than casual relationship with the truth. He rubbed his hands together, and once again wished for a drink.

_I'm going to regret this._

With that, he made his way to the alleyway entrance.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2007)

_plish...plish...plish..._

A shadow flitted through the alleyway near the house next to the pub. Footsteps all but inaudible save for the tiny splashes they made in the melting slush on the cobbles. She peeks around the corner at the pub. No one else there yet.

Wait. No.

There was movement there, across the street. Someone coming out of another alley. She shrinks back into the shadow and crouches, watching. Damn this city. Damn its treeless sky and its snow-ridden, stinking streets and its hundreds on hundreds of thronging, teeming _humans!_ Her teeth clenched at that, and she huddled her wolfpelt cloak over her shoulders more.

And yet...she shouldn't be hiding. These humans...these in the city...they were her allies, if not her friends. The Regesian humans, the burners, the destroyers...THEY were the enemy.

Still, it's an effort for her to stand up, to walk out of the comforting darkness and approach the pub. A lanky human girl in a loose white blouse and knee-length hide skirt, with a 'cloak' made from the bristly silver-furred skin of a wolf. Her face is pretty, if a bit hard.

She nods at Coldan stiffly, not seeming to be sure what to do with her hands.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 5, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Cassandra checks the neighbouring house for a fire escape or some such.  Her plan is to get to the rooftop and watch to see if anyone else enters or exits the pub.  She may later enter through the rooftop entrance if it looks like a good idea.*



There doesn't appear to be a ladder, or any other easy way to reach the rooftops from outside. If Cassandra wants to get up there, she'll have to try to scale the walls.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2007)

The sound of heavy boots splashing down on the wet cobbles hails the arrival of Xander Marsh. Turning around the corner, the warrior moves toward the Poison Apple, his gait quick, his head up as he takes in his surroundings. He stops abruptly as he notes the motley group milling about the tavern.

_What have I gotten myself into this time?_ With a shake of his head, Xander dismisses his doubts. He begins walking again, the slight jingle of his chain shirt accompanying his footsteps.

Stopping before the door and reading the note, Xander swears unders his breath. Pulling his cloak tighter about him, he turns to regard the others, wondering what to do next.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 5, 2007)

Coldan watches as the two figures emerge from the snow. One he recognized. Though he had not spoken with the Marsh boy much, he knew enough that he was sullen and not one to bandy words. The young girl, however, he did not recognize. Looked to be woodswoman or trapper or somesuch. Probably caught in Gate Pass after they bolted up. But if they were both here, it was possible Bane or someone like him had sent them.

Unless it was a trap by Tallows.

Coldan rubbed a hand through his straight black hair. He didn't think Tallows was crafty enough for such nonesense. In any case, the sergeant already had enough to send Coldan out in chains---he was a Ragasian exile. Case closed.

He nodded at the two new arrivals. "I assume you are here for the same purpose as I? It seems we must attend to the rear entry. At you leave." He gestures towards the alleyway.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 5, 2007)

*Cassandra waves to the three.*

"Ah, greetings and good morrow, fellows-in-arms," she calls, quietly enough to be discreet but with enough elocution to be heard clearly by all, "It would seem that either our friends down at HQ have set us to meet at a watched spot to throw off suspicion, or, at least as likely, an enemy got wind of this and is waiting for an ambush.  Do any of you have some good rope?  We could come in unexpectedly by the rooftop with such."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2007)

Xander nods his greeting to the others, no hint of emotion upon his square-jawed face. As Cassandra's question, he responds, his voice low. "I've some rope that may serve."


*OOC: How high to the roof top?

Also, is it okay to assume Xander has already gained his psionic focus for the day? I picture that being the first thing he does when he gets up in the morning (I believe you can Take 20 on it, so it seems reasonable to do it upon waking up).*


----------



## stonegod (Feb 5, 2007)

Coldan rolls his eyes. "We have a saying in Morrus: 'Do not attribute to malice that which you can attribute to stupidity.' Likely they just think this place is empty enough not to draw attention. However, if you _wish_ to draw attention by performing a second story entry, be my guest." The large man rubs his hands together. "I just hope they have the inside warmed up." Looking to the others. "Shall we go?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2007)

Aridha watches for a moment with dark eyes, then scans the note on the door and frowns.

On the one hand, if this was a trap, why announce it so blatantly? One did not make nooses with flowering vines. Unless misdirection was the goal, in which case the rooftop was precisely what should be avoided...the bridge made things a little too convenient, and would be simple to sabotage to drop them all.

On the other, if not a trap why mark the pub so? To convince the eyes of Regesian loyalists that this place had already been gutted and shut down, perhaps. It made more sense than the other.

She reaches out a hand and sees if the front door is unlocked.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 5, 2007)

"As I said, it may be a ruse to throw off suspicion, but why, then, did they not tell us of this ahead of time?  We should have been briefed on that fact, and since we were not, we should assume that our contact was caught and a trap set--if they caught the contact, they know we'll enter one way or the other.  If our scepticism is unfounded, so much the better.  If not, then we have saved ourselves an ambush."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 5, 2007)

A non-descript fellow of average height and build, somewhere in his mid thirties skulks into view. Eyes tend to slide over and past him, looking as he does like a lower class laborer. His sallow dark brown eyes that have a tired look about them as he hooks his hands under his arms to hide them from the biting cold. A small wiry mustache adds to the man's simple look. He has no apparent arms, in fact such accoutrements would look out of place on him.

"Late for the party am I?" he says withdrawing his hands to blow a little warmth into them. "Damn cold, ithn it? he says with a slight lisp.


He looks at the four that have gathered around the small door to the tavern where he was supposed to meet his contact. Seeing the large notice implicating their would be host in collusion with the resistance, he nods and looks up and down the street to see if anyone has noticed them or not.  If there is no one about he moves off the street and out of the open into the nearest alley, paying no more heed to those assembled.  He intends to wait and see what happens rather than be caught in the open.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2007)

Xanders glances over the new comer. "Not so cold, once you get used to it. He looks around at the others. "So, what's the plan?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 6, 2007)

"I'm hoping you'll all agree that the plan is to act with caution and take the roof route, preferably leading with a stealthy scout.  There's simply no reason why it would be worth chancing the risk--supposing there's nothing bad going on, we lose next to nothing with caution, but if this _is_ an ambush set for us, we gain everything with the element of surprise."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2007)

"Well, then," says Xander glancing up at the roof, "Leave this to me." Taking a quick look around to make sure nobody is watching, the muscular man takes a few steps back from the building, and then charges forward. He runs up the side of the building as easily as if running down the street, coming to rest upon the roof above.



*OOC: Use Up the Walls to reach the rooftop (if it is less than 30' high, that is - I assume a two-story is).*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 6, 2007)

"Before you go, make sure you bring a rope to let down for the rest of us," Cassandra reminds him, "It should be a piece of cake to follow climbing a rope leaning against a wall."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2007)

Once upon the roof, Xander removes the rope from his pack and begins to look for someplace to tie it off.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

Coldan shakes his head at the girl's suggestion, then raises an eyebrow at Marsh's acrobatics. "That's... different." Turning back to Cassandra, he adds, "There is something to loose. You spook our contact who then refuses to deal with us." He puts up his hand to forestall the anticipated comeback. "Don't tell me 'They'll appreciate our thoroughness.' You do not know them. I do not know them. Presuposing their intent or characteristics will only make a fool out of us when we are wrong."

The solider pulls up his coat and trudges back towards the alley. "I'm going inside. As best it will provide a 'distraction' so you antics do not spook this 'Torrent.'"

Coldan walks down the alley, then checks to see if he sees any light coming from the alley door.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 6, 2007)

*If he doesn't find a good point to tie off in short order, Cassandra will point out that he might actually be strong enough to just hold the rope himself, at least for anyone not wearing heavy armour.*


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2007)

*OOC: Holding the rope is a possibility...for Cassandra at least, that should be easy. Just wasting time 'til Mal comes back.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 6, 2007)

"I'm afraid I _do_ know them--I have dedicated my life to working for the Resistance; I know how they operate, and this bullheadedness of yours is lunacy.  They would have told us if the shutdown was a ruse--I'm telling you it's almost-certainly a trap.  Since you don't seem to care if your antics cost the innocent lives of your soon-to-be comrades, as well as your own, if you are willing to gamble our lives on your stubborn insistence not to be prudent, why not up the ante?  I bet you 100% of my share of all treasure we find between now and the mission's completion versus your share that something is up with this and that treating this like a routine contact meeting is folly.  And I'm not letting you go in there and guess us all killed by tipping them off unless you are at least certain enough in your beliefs to take me up on that."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2007)

"Shhhh," hisses Xander from on top the roof at his companions below, as their voices float up to him. They'd no doubt get into a full-blown argument soon, alerting everyone on the block to their presence. "Bunch of savages in this town," he says to himself, shaking his head.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 6, 2007)

*For her part, while she is firm and insistent, Cassandra remains quite quiet.  Xander probably can't really hear everything she's saying.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 6, 2007)

Having moved away from the assembled group rather than stand there and get caught in the open, Taren picks a good spot that he can slide into the shadows. He makes sure that where ever he chooses to hide, it's easy to get out of.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 6, 2007)

(I guess my attempt to just go in the front door was stopped in one post or another. I musta missed it.)

Aridha remains silent, looking from one arguer to the next. Ultimately it seemed that most wanted to go the roof route. More effort, and she didn't think there was any less risk that way...if the enemy was here, they would be fools to leave a roof entrance unguarded, unwatched, when there was a -bridge- that led straight to it. But there was no -more- risk either, so it wasn't worth making a fuss over.

Without comment, Aridha padded to the rope, making eye contact with the man holding it before she started to try to climb up.

(climb check of +4)


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

Seeing the waif intending to climb, and that Cassandra being stubborn, Coldan once again rolled his eyes. _What if they were right?_  What of it? All he would loose would face to a bunch of strangers. Not really a highly valued commodity, especially considering how little he himself mattered in the scheme of things.

Of course, if he was wrong, and it was an ambush... well, it would better to go out fighting. Better than the prolonged, useless death throes that was his life now.

_Snap out of it, Coldan. Despair won't fix anything._

He almost laughed.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I bet you 100% of my share of all treasure we find between now and the mission's completion versus your share that something is up with this and that treating this like a routine contact meeting is folly.  And I'm not letting you go in there and guess us all killed by tipping them off unless you are at least certain enough in your beliefs to take me up on that."



At the discussion of 'shares', he did laugh then, a low, bitter, hateful laugh. His voice was a sharp whisper. "Truly mercenary, then. Whatever you reasons, however, I too need to eat, so if payment will be given, you shall not have it from me. Persist if you must, but I will point out that no one has even checked the side door yet. If you excuse me, I would care to do so."

_And don't talk to me about my beliefs. They're what cost me everything in the first place._

[sblock=OOC]Didn't I see this 'bet your share trick' elsewhere? [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 6, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Almost--Siobhan offered to give away her share for free either way as long as they checked up on Elaydrin, whereas Cassandra is testing Coldan.
[/SBLOCK]

*Cassandra snorts.*

"So you don't trust your judgment after all, then.  Consider:  If you are so sure that you are right, well then, you have absolutely nothing to lose in taking the wager.  If you aren't sure that you are right and admit the possibility of losing the bet--which would mean there's going to be a fight in there that could get us killed--then you are being equal parts foolish, arrogant, and a good deal more mercenary than I, if quixotically suicidal as well, in that you are perfectly willing to wager all of our lives on a gamble for which you wouldn't be willing to risk coin."

"It at least says something odd about your priorities," she raises an eyebrow.

"There is almost certainly an ambush waiting for us, and your breaking of party unity to go off alone in a disorganised and chaotic way would ruin our battle plan if so," Cassandra points out, outwardly dead serious but inwardly slightly mirthful at the irony of that statement, "Perhaps a lesser wager, then?  2,000 gold says I'm right--paid in full at the completion of our mission.  I know a knight is good for his word."

"And if you're not willing to take the wager, that's fine--the wager isn't the point.  The point is that if you won't take it, you've proven that barging in there is the height of folly."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Here's something you don't see every day--a Chaotic Neutral character lecturing a Lawful Good one on altruism, party unity, and thinking about others / the group  [/SBLOCK]

(EDIT OOC: I imagine Ari can make the climb with ease considering the DC--can probably hustle if taking 10)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 6, 2007)

*Cassandra looks down for a moment, and then back up at Coldan, her tone softening considerably.*

"Look, I know it isn't my place to give you orders, and I can swallow my pride and apologise for my tone before, but you have to understand that being naive today could cause not only our own deaths, but those of countless innocents here in Gate Pass, followed by the oppressive reign of the Ragesians.  I'd imagine you might know of that better even than I..."

"So I won't give an ultimatum, but...I'll just ask you, please, to relent and follow the plan, rather than alerting the enemy?  Don't do it for me.  Do it for the innocent people of Gate Pass," her eyes look much bigger, almost pleading, far different than when she had held her stern military tone and composure before.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 6, 2007)

Coldan sighs and rubs his hand through his hair again. "We are not party yet. Barely strangers. But, in part you are right. This is no way to start things." He squares his shoulders and looks Cassandra in the eye. "In any case, you are not getting my bones up there." He taps his fur clothes, the sound of heavy metal muffled by clear. "I do not like your plan, but I will not naysay it. But at least one of us should go in from the bottom in any case. Tactical advantage and all. Either we go in at the same time, or one can wait for a signal."

He looks to the alleyway. "Someone has to check that door in any case."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 6, 2007)

(OOC: I think he should easily be able to make the DC 5 Climb check when taking 10, actually)

"Admittedly, if you waited here and only entered from the bottom after we had a chance to spring an ambush from above--if we can even manage that--it couldn't hurt us, though it will be more dangerous to split us up."

*Cassandra smiles with compassion for Coldan's stance.*

"It is indeed brave to be willing to stand against an unknown danger on one's own, but you don't need to be afraid to trust us--you may be encased in metal, but you have strong arms.  With our help, you can easily make it up that rope braced againsgt the wall, I know it."

"As to checking the door, well, it may be paranoid and I admit it, but there's an off-chance they trapped it with an Alarm spell if they know we're supposed to come that way.  Just in case, let's not make to touch it until we are ready to announce our presence to them--what do you say?"

"As to comrades...welll...that will only come with time.  And trust.  But if my sources with the Resistance are correct, the lot of us will be spending a lot of time together for quite a while on this mission.  In my mind, best to do it as friends and comrades...more likely we'll all come out of it alive that way."


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 6, 2007)

Aridha looks to see if there is an easy alternative entrance to the alley door, but the front door and windows of the abandoned Poison Apple have been boarded up. (Sorry, Shayuri, should have clarified that earlier).

(It's about twenty feet from street level to the top of the inn, so Xander's _Up the Walls_ ability works fine.)

Xander launches himself straight up the side of the Pub, and gracefully steps onto the building's roof. He notes that the rooftop is fairly nondescript, but he does see a trap door leading down into the building. The trapdoor is securely locked with a strong-looking padlock.

Xander also spots a railing on one side of the roof which serves nicely as a secure place to tie the rope. He does so while trying futilely to shush the arguing Coldan and Cassandra below.

After Xander is satisfied that the rope will hold, Ari quickly joins him on the roof (an easy Climb check). The pair contemplate the locked trap door, and consider their next move. There is no one else to be seen.

Meanwhile,  Coldan strides down the alley and up to the alley's side door of the Poison Apple. With a close look, the knight notices that a faint sliver of light spills out from beneath the door. With a sigh, Coldan reaches out and tests the door (despite Cassandra's protestations), only to find it securely locked. Taren crouches nearby, keeping a sharp eye out, but he sees no one else on the streets.

Okay, I've got Xander and Ari on the roof, Cassandra, Coldan, and Taren below in the alley. What now?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2007)

_Jabber jabber,_ Aridha thinks as she gets to the top with a nod of recognition to the one holding the rope. _Humans think so much of the gift of speech, but all they do with it is waste time._

She hunkers down by the bridge and starts examining it...making sure it's not designed to collapse when there's too much weight on it, and that the boards are solid.

If the bridge seems sound, she carefully crosses it (Move Silently +7) and gives the same search to the trap door at the far end.

(search checks for traps basically. )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 7, 2007)

"Well, as you can see, the locked door is indication that this wasn't just planned by our superiors at the Resistance.  Of course, it may also be locked upstairs, which would be a bit of trouble.  Hmm..."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 7, 2007)

Coldan shakes his head. "I am trained to draw the enemy. To turn their confidence into their weakness. Second story work---that is not my way. I would only hinder such efforts. Let me do this. It has... been a while."

Coldan holds out his arm in a conciliatory manner. "A two part investigation. I will enter when you are all in place. If there is no ambush, nothing was wasted but our time and perhaps this Torrent's patience. If there is, 'a distracted enemy fights a losing battle.'"


~~~

Coldan checks the door, and finds it locked. He shrugs, and makes the universal locked gesture to the others. _Now what?_


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2007)

Xander frowns at the securely locked trapdoor, and then he glances Aridha. "Can you open that?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 7, 2007)

Curious about what the exceedingly obvious group is up to with their antics, Taren quickly casts a spell from his hidden location across the street hunkered down in the alley.  While he makes no obvious gestures, his shadow - hidden within the shadow of the building - moves subtly, drawing on the darkness around Taren.  Closing his eyes Taren looks upon the scene from an alternate perspective, about 10 feet above and behind the two on the roof.  He can't hear them, but he can see what they are up to from his altered perception.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> _Jabber jabber,_ Aridha thinks as she gets to the top with a nod of recognition to the one holding the rope. _Humans think so much of the gift of speech, but all they do with it is waste time._
> 
> She hunkers down by the bridge and starts examining it...making sure it's not designed to collapse when there's too much weight on it, and that the boards are solid.
> 
> ...



OOC: Just to clarify, the trap door is on the roof of the current building, the Poison Apple. The bridge leads over to the adjoining building, whose features have not been examined to this point.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 7, 2007)

Ari looks carefully at the bridge, and there is no indication that it is structurally unsound. (Search Check) It seems to be solid and functional, spanning the alley and leading over to the next adjacent building.

(A Knowledge: Local check might reveal more about the bridge and adjacent building, if anyone has it.)

Turning her attention to the trap door in the roof of the Poison Apple, Ari doesn't see anything that looks dangerous or unusual about it (Search Check does not turn up any traps).

Taren's shadowy form looks on from above as Xander and Ari ponder what to do about the locked trapdoor.

Meanwhile, as Coldan and Cassandra consider the locked alley door, there is a sudden sound from within, like that of a bolt being thrown. The door opens just a crack, spilling a bit of light out into the alley. A woman's voice whispers, "Why in the hells are you arguing in the streets, do you want the whole city to know we're here?" A tall, well-tanned woman with unusual white hair pokes her head out and quickly surveys the alley. "What, just two of you? Get inside, quickly!" she hisses, gesturing for Coldan and Cassandra to follow her into the pub.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 7, 2007)

Coldan raises and eyebrow at Cassandra. "And you are, ma'am?" He directs at the insistent woman, hopefully long enough for his 'partner' to determine if she is good or ill.

OOC: I'll throw in a Sense Motive, not that he's any good at it.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 7, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Coldan raises and eyebrow at Cassandra. "And you are, ma'am?" He directs at the insistent woman, hopefully long enough for his 'partner' to determine if she is good or ill.
> 
> OOC: I'll throw in a Sense Motive, not that he's any good at it.



"Drakus Coaltongue, who do you think?" says the woman in an exaggerated, sarcastic tone. "I'm Torrent, obviously, the reason you're skulking around a closed pub in the middle of the night? Now if you don't want to end up like poor Finner, I suggest you get off the street!"

(Sense Motive: She seems genuine. Also, don't forget that your higher ups in the Resistance did say you were to meet a contact named Torrent here.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 7, 2007)

(OOC: Cassandra throws in another Sense Motive)

*Cassandra throws a quick quiet but hearty laugh.*

"Good thing I didn't take you up on that bet, friend..."

_'Or is it?  It is conceivable that they would know the name of the contact, and the way she appeared after touching the door seems like my Alarm theory could be correct.  Even if she actually is genuine, my danger sense tells me that something here is off.  We'll have a fight on our hands eventually, and the two on the roof will be the aces up our sleeves.'_

"Torrent, ma'am.  Cassandra Priades and partner reporting for duty.  I thought maybe I saw a third skulking in the shadows, but if I wasn't just imagining it, maybe he or she will present themself eventually.  But it is dangerous to tarry--shall we speak inside?"

*Cassandra hopes the others on the roof are able to get in discreetly--if they can't get past the lock, that would be highly troublesome, but otherwise, any ambush by their enemies could be met by an ambush of their own.  She wished fervently that she hadn't just been conscripted to play the bait, but too late now.*


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2007)

Xander nudges Ari gently, anxious to get inside the building. "So, how 'bout it? Can you open that thing?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2007)

(OOC...do we hear or see what's happening below? )

Aridha gently tugs free a small leather sack from her belt pouch...one of the very few things in her possession she'd had to buy from the city, albeit not from a 'legitimate merchant.' A couple of tiny brass hooks, and something that looked like a zigzagged bit of wire came out of the pouch.

Even as she started working, she said to her rooftop companion in a low voice, "We were invited. Do you think it likely we would have to break in if we were invited?"

(OL check +9...not taking 10 or 20 for now)


----------



## Rhun (Feb 7, 2007)

Marsh shrugs at Ari's question. He had just met these folk, most of them anyway. And he had no reason to trust them. Or trust that this wasn't some sort of set-up, with an ambush waiting for them below.

"I couldn't say. But the locked door and odd proclamation strike me as a bit out of the ordinary. Better safe than sorry. Plus, when a legion of troops comes marching down the street to surround us, we'll be thankful of having an escape route."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2007)

"There was another door that wasn't boarded over," Ari points out. "I never checked to see if it was locked."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 7, 2007)

Seeing no objection from Cassandra, Coldan makes his way in, his eyes ever alert. He would not say anything about the others... yet. But it did not sit right with him, not at all.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 8, 2007)

*Cassandra follows Coldan inside, wary for an ambush, from either Torrent or an outside agent, assuming Torrent was legit.  As she moves inside, she analyses every possible spot in the building that could be used for a tactical advantage by an ambusher...or an ambushee.*


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 8, 2007)

On The Roof

Xander and Ari continue to hear voices drift up from the alley below, but are unable to tell exactly who they belong to. 

Ari turns her attention to the padlock on the trap door, using her assortment of tools to try and pick it. (Open Lock Check: 15+9=24). She fiddles with the tumblers within for a few moments, but sighs in frustration when the lock doesn't spring open; it seems to be a fairly high quality lock.

From below, the voices from the alley fade to inaudibility as the speakers seem to have gone inside the pub. 

~~~
In The Alley



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Cassandra throws in another Sense Motive)



(Sense Motive Check) Like Coldan, Cassandra cannot find any reason to doubt that Torrent is who she says she is.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Torrent, ma'am.  Cassandra Priades and partner reporting for duty.  I thought maybe I saw a third skulking in the shadows, but if I wasn't just imagining it, maybe he or she will present themself eventually.  But it is dangerous to tarry--shall we speak inside?"



"Shall we speak inside?! Yes, of course! that's what I've been trying to tell you!" Torrent whispers forcefully. "Follow me."

Torrent leads the wary Coldan and Cassandra into the common room of The Poison Apple. The darkened pub is mostly empty now, its many tables and chairs pushed to one wall and covered with sheets. Torrent gestures casually toward a single table which sits in the center of the room, with several chairs around it. A small oil lamp and beer keg sit on top of it, along with several mugs. Once the three are inside, Torrent closes and locks the alley door once again.

At the back corner of the common room beside the bar, a staircase leads upstairs. The windows and door facing onto the street are closed, boarded up from the outside. On the wall behind the bar hangs a bronze bust of the former emperor of Ragesia, Drakus Coaltongue...a regal, aged half-orc with a scar cutting diagonally across his face.

In the faint lantern glow, Coldan and Cassandra get a better view of Torrent. She is tall and strong, with the confident air of a warrior. She is quite distinctive looking, with tanned skin, and short white hair. Under a dark winter coat she wears a breastplate decorated with blue wave-like etchings, and a holy symbol to an obscure sea god is tied to her wrist with a leather cord. Her demeanor is smooth but forceful, like an ocean wave.

"Well, have a drink," Torrent offers invitingly as she pours herself a mug of beer. "Why should iminent war, death, and destruction dampen the celebration of the New Year, right?" She offers a grim smile. "I want to wait a few minutes before we get down to brass tacks, anyway. I was told they were sending a 'team' and the last time I checked, a 'team' meant more than 'two'." Seeing the cautious expressions on the faces of Coldan and Cassandra, Torrent offers, "Have a look around if it will make you feel better. There's no one else here."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2007)

Xander frowns again as he hears Ari's sigh. Figuring that the lock is beyond her skill, he briefly considers what options to take. "Well, it seems as though our companions have gone inside. If we can't get in this way quietly, perhaps we should follow their lead?"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2007)

"That," Aridha notes, "is what I was getting at, yes. Since there was no shout or sound of combat, I think we can assume it's safe."

She stands up with an air of slightly wounded dignity...perhaps a bit embarrassed to have been wasting time and effort on a goose chase...and crosses the bridge again, to descend the rope and go to the alley door. She does wait there though for Xander, just in case.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2007)

As soon as Aridha descends the rope, Xander unties it, coils it neatly, and replaces it into his pack. Then, he takes a deep breath and again calls his powers into play, running back down the side of the building to join his companion near the alley door.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 8, 2007)

Adjusting his point of view to see for just a moment what is happening in the alley, Taren sees Torrent opening the door.  Recognizing her, he leaves his hiding hole and moves swiftly but stealthily across the road to the alley joining Aridha and the others.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 8, 2007)

Ari descends the rope without difficulty, and Xander joins her in the alley moments later, his run down the side of the building just as amazing as his ascent.

The pair look at each other, pondering the door...

...when Taren joins them, emerging from the shadows.

edit: Added in Taren's appearance.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 8, 2007)

Coldan takes his glass and rises it slightly in a toast before downing it. "I'm sure the others will appear shortly."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2007)

At the sight of the newcomer, Aridha jumps, one hand going to the carved horn hilt of her dagger. "Who are you?" she hisses. "Why are you here?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2007)

Xander stands calmly by, as if used to sudden and unexpected surprises. He simply eyes the newcomer with his cold, grey eyes.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 8, 2007)

Taren gives Aridha and Xander a cold stare, "I said hi a minute ago. Seeing that sign I continued walking on by not wanting to get caught in the open.  Having spotted our contact though, shall we..." He says grabbing the door knob and opening the door. "Before someone sees us perhaps." he quips as he enters.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 8, 2007)

"Ah, Torrent--it is not that I expect an ambush from you, but the meeting conditions seem...well...less than ideal, given the circumstances of the pub.  One must be prepared for any eventuality--in the worst case, we will need to defend you in the event of an attack before you can release the details of our mission, and that could jeopardise the safety of Gate Pass and the cause of the Resistance."

*Cassandra checks all those rooms that are on the map, noting their size, layout, and potential for hiding.  She pays careful attention to all the doors with locks (like presumably the top floor door leading out.*


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 9, 2007)

Inside the Poison Apple Pub

Since Torrent wants to wait before announcing the reason for the meeting, Cassandra takes the opportunity to look around the pub. On the main floor, she notes that the door behind the bar (presumably leading to the kitchen) is locked, while another door is currently inaccessible, due to the fact that many tables and chairs are piled in front of it. Cassandra pokes her head into the closet under the stairs, but finds nothing of interest there.

Heading upstairs, Cassandra takes note of four similar guest rooms, and one master bedroom. None seem remarkable, but she does observe that there is a trap door, with a fold-down wooden ladder, leading to the roof in the master bedroom. A quick test reveals that, yes, the trapdoor is locked.

The inn does seem to be empty, just as Torrent indicated.

In the common room, Torrent and Coldan hear the clatter of someone trying to open the locked alley door. "Ah, perhaps the others are here. Don't they teach recruits how to knock these days?" she mutters as she moves to open the door.

In the Alley

Taren, after allaying Ari's sudden start, grabs ahold of the alley door, and, attempting to open it, finds it to be locked. Before anyone can react to this frustrating development, the sound of the door being unlocked from within reaches the group's ears. A white-haired woman pokes her head out, then opens the door wide enough for everyone to come inside. "The name's Torrent. Get in here before you're seen." Ari, Xander, and Taren all follow Torrent into the Poison Apple's common room. Just as Torrent is about to close the alley door once more, a gruff voice whispers, *"Wait!"* A massive half-orc bearing the trappings of a priest of Telchur barges in after the others. *"Not without me..." *The half-orc grabs a mug of beer, then stands glowering in a corner.

The Common Room

As Cassandra comes back down the stairs, Torrent gives a smirk, sizing up the six adventurers before her. "A mission of such importance, entrusted into the hands of a half dozen scallywags and misfits. Troubled times, indeed." Torrent tosses back another swallow of beer, as the sound of bells ringing in the new year begins to faintly carry in from the streets outside.

I'll pause here before getting into the discussion of the mission, just for some role-playing opportunities, introductions, etc. I threw Markus into the mix, just so Torrent won't have to answer the door a third time.  Hopefully, Verbatim joins us this weekend.

edit: added a pic of Torrent


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2007)

Xander casts a cold look at the woman, obviously displeased at being described as a "scallywag" or "misfit." Although several scathing replies immediatly jump to mind, he uncharacteristically keeps his mouth shut.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 9, 2007)

_ooc: Hopefully you don't mind that I am a little early, even for being late..._

_Earlier_

The request was half question and half command, but either way granted Markus a chance to get out of Gate Pass and possibly to the North to join with the others. He had been reduced to basic manual labor, with the occasional request for Telchur's gifts when someone in the Resistance needed assistance more than they needed pride. Telchur's gifts were not for the weak and the chilling touch that lingered with those who received his gifts often kept them from asking more than once.

When the time had come for him to depart for the meeting, Markus had allowed himself to be lost in the glory of the Winter that was around them. His senses felt alive and he knew that this was Telchur's time, however fleeting the winter might be, and did not realize his one quick loop through the neighborhood had turned into three and he was now late.

_Now_

Looking at the others in the room Markus thought the sullen faced men in furs seemed familiar, but was unsure if it was simply a matter of most furred men looking alike to him, or if he had truly seen them before.

At the white haired woman's comments on the times being troubled, Markus smirked inside his mug. If the people only knew the strength of the Brotherhood, they would truly think dark times were upon them. For now though, he would listen and learn and make sure that the Resistance continued to help the cause.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

"Do you not have any pride in the Resistance, Torrent, my sister-in-arms?  I know not of these others, though all of them except maybe the shifty hiding guy in the shadows seem stalwart enough, but surely you have heard of me, a fellow member of the Resistance?"


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 9, 2007)

"You aren't as popular as you think. I have been working with them for six months now and this is the first I have seen of you."

Draining the last of his beer, Markus set the mug down and shrugged his shoulders at the others.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

"And likewise.  But the difference is that I have _heard_ of you.  Or at least, I believe I have.  Are you the one they talk about, the man who holds the secrets to the primal forces of the cold?  If so, I would think that you are due more respect here as well.  Considering the weather outside, I have a strong respect for your patron right about now."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 9, 2007)

"I will freely admit that this is my first night in service to this cause. But, now that I am here, I am willing to listen and to judge later. Pre-judgments and accusations serve us little."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2007)

Aridha regards Torrent neutrally, not sure if she'd just been insulted or not. The -words- had been insults, but the tone they'd been spoken with, and Torrent's body language, suggested something different.

Cursed humans! Did they never just say what they meant?!

"What aid would you ask of us?" Ari asks, phrasing the question deliberately to remind her that she was asking the favor here.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "And likewise.  But the difference is that I have _heard_ of you.  Or at least, I believe I have.  Are you the one they talk about, the man who holds the secrets to the primal forces of the cold?  If so, I would think that you are due more respect here as well.  Considering the weather outside, I have a strong respect for your patron right about now."




"Telchur's might is no secret to be kept by anyone. Many pay lip service when he looks at them, but forget quickly when he looks away. We do not forget though, he has made sure of it."

Raising his maimed left hand, Markus lets them all see it before lowering it back to bar.

"Telchur knows my strength and my place. That is enough for me."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2007)

Taren remained off to the side through most of the introduction, though when his reliability was called into question he defended himself, "It didn't theem prudent to thtand in the open arguing with a thign like that hanging on the door. You were all a little too obviouth for my tathte." Even when speaking though he hung back, letting the others gather towards the centre of the otherwise empty bar. He felt very uncomfortable with only one obvious exit from the building.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2007)

Glancing around at all the talk, Xander adds to Aridha's comments, a bit anxious to get underway.  "Indeed. 'Tis not the time for idle chatter. Too much hangs in the balance. We should get about our business."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 9, 2007)

_~So quick to try and be the strongest voice. What will happen when they are in the heart of the storm and they feel the touch of true ice in their veins? Will they be so strong then? Or will they heat their pants with the weakness of their heart...~_


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 10, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Do you not have any pride in the Resistance, Torrent, my sister-in-arms?  I know not of these others, though all of them except maybe the shifty hiding guy in the shadows seem stalwart enough, but surely you have heard of me, a fellow member of the Resistance?"



Torrent shrugs. "Sorry, but as the Resistance grows, I don't really have time to keep track of everyone. Most of us keep a low profile, anyway. When we don't, people like poor Finner pay the price."


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 10, 2007)

As the sound of the New Year's bells continues to drift in from outside, Torrent grimaces and straightens in her chair, saying, "Well, that's another year gone. I guess it's time to get down to business."

"The city's in trouble. The Ragesian army is marching on us, and will be here by tomorrow. Before then, we have a mission.

"I used to study at a magic academy to the south, called the Lyceum. They're good people. So when word reached them about Ragesia's 'Scourge,' they sent out messages calling for anyone fleeing Ragesia to come to them. They want to stand against the Ragesians, and the resistance wants their help. We just need to get a message to them.

"Normally we would have sent something by teleporting courier, but something strange is going on with planar magic. The last courier who teleported into Gate Pass, rumor is that he showed up burnt to a crisp.Not that _I_ have that sort of magic anyway, but if we're going to talk to Lyceum, we're going to have to go overland. And that's a problem, because the city's walls are sealed.

"Ever since their emperor died, the Ragesians have been trying to show that they're not weak, and they're marching an army in our direction, since the mountain pass we're in is apparently 'strategically valuable.' Either way, a few idiots on the city council want to negotiate with the Ragesians, and rumor is they're going to invite a group of inquisitors into the city to look for 'magic-users who are hostile to the empire.' They've sealed the gates of the city so no one can get out, to make sure they look like they're cooperating, and only military personnel can get in or out.

"We're going to have to get out of the city, and I'm open to suggestions on how. Once we're out, I can get us safely to Lyceum, but before we get ahead of ourselves, we have a mission tonight.

"The short version is that we've got to meet a contact - a gnome named Rivereye Badgerface - in about an hour at a guarded depository about a half-mile from here. He's carrying a case of vital military intelligence which he stole from the Ragesian palace, and the heads of the resistance think that it needs to reach Lyceum. We've got to get that case, get out of the city, and get far away from here before the idiot city council lets the Ragesian inquisitors in. Once that happens, the odds of us escaping are-" she finishes off her mug of beer in one long guzzle "-slim."

"I know I'd love to stay here and fight against the Ragesians, but I'm no soldier, and this mission might be more important. Worst case, you can get away from the Ragesians and we can part ways a few days down the road. Best case, you can come with me to Lyceum, and we come back with an army of our own to drive off the Ragesians. But we've got to act fast either way. Are you ready for this?"

OOC: Okay, discuss!


----------



## stonegod (Feb 10, 2007)

Coldan downed another drink. Its false warmth did not thaw the cold that was inside him, and he smirked sourly at Torrent's assessment. "Magic users won't be the only ones they'll hunt down. Ex-pats and exiles, all traitors to Ragesia, they'll all be made an example." He looks at the shadowy figure a moment. He appears Morrusian, perhaps; maybe the warning would mean something to him as well.

The warrior stared into his cups. "I'd rather fight. But that would be a suicidal gesture the accomplished nothing. If delivering this intelligence will do right in the long run... its better than the headsman axe."

Coldan looks at Torrent. His face was blank. Resolved he might be, but all of this only reminded himself of what he had lost. "Guarded? By whom? Our militia, the Reistance, or some other faction in this fracas."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2007)

"I want these Ragesians gone," Aridha growls. "If it will harm them, I will help you get to this...lyceum of yours. I do not think they can easily stop us with my aid. From what I have seen, they know nothing of woodcraft."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2007)

Xander finishes off his mug of beer, and moves to pour himself another. "Might does not make right," he says, glancing up at the gathering. "The Ragesians are no friends of mine, and they need to learn to leave others alone. My family lives within this city, and I will not sit by while the Ragesians besiege the place, and put innocents to the sword. I am willing to help in this endeaveor, if only to ensure the eventual defeat of the Ragesian army."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 11, 2007)

"I have dedicated my blade and my purpose to the cause of the Resistance and the protection of Gate Pass.  Well I know the folly of the appeasers amongst the council, for a true tyrant can never be appeased.  In this, we shall not fail."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 11, 2007)

Chuckling to himself, Markus eyes those in the room once more before speaking.

"As long as Telchur wills it, I will help."

Pausing for a moment as he pours another beer, Markus knew it might be the last one he had for a while.

"Now all we need to do is meet your gnome and get out of town..."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 11, 2007)

Coldan nurses another drink. It is hard to say how many he has had, but it couldn't be too many. But he remembered sometime he would forget to pace himself, and his purposefully forces himself to put this one down. It was not time to feel sorry for himself. It was time to a job.

To do the right thing... hopefully.

Once the mug is down, he turns to those gathered. "If we are to work together, it is best we have familiarity with ourselves. 'You have lost the battle if you do not know your weapons.' Some may have wish to conceal their true selves, that is fine. Trust is... difficult. But something by which we can call each other, and what skill brought you here, that is what we must know."

Coldan straightens up, and places his feet firmly apart a comfortable distance. When he does so, there is an obvious... presence about the stance. One that instills confidence, or that tries to anyway. "I will start. I am Coldan Ciandra. I wield a blade, and have seen time on calvary lines. I am... familiar with some of the Ragasian military tactics, and if that can be of use, and I will share them." 

He looks about the room. "Who is next?"


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 11, 2007)

Sipping his beer as one of the fur clad men, Coldan this one was called, spoke of his strengths, Markus sized him up as he did. He was a large man, nearly as broad at the shoulders as Markus was, although the furs could be giving him size that he had not earned.

_~At least there will be two of us who can fight when it comes to it...~_

"Markus of Telchur. As I have stated before I will use Telchur's gifts for you as long as our goals remain the same."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2007)

Xander steps forward. He is tall, though not overly so, and as well built as either of the other two who have already introduced themselves. "I am Xander Marsh. Where I came from and where I have been is of no concern. I am a warrior, though I have little in the way of formal training. I have...other talents as well, as some of you saw earlier."


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 11, 2007)

"Taren Darkfyre." Taren says simply. He recognizes Coldan's last name though not him in person.  _A Morrusian knight eh?_ he thought to himself. _He'll recognize my last name easily, perhaps I should've offered another._


----------



## stonegod (Feb 11, 2007)

Coldan raises his eyebrow at Taren's introduction, but says nothing. _One of those former rabel-rousers, then? Him being here would suggest that he continues that tradition, but there have been a few colluders..._

Coldan's expression goes blank as another thought hits him. _But does his know about... me?_ Seeing the lack of response from the other man, Coldan decides his secret might be safe.

Perhaps.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 11, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Coldan looks at Torrent. His face was blank. Resolved he might be, but all of this only reminded himself of what he had lost. "Guarded? By whom? Our militia, the Reistance, or some other faction in this fracas."



Torrent answers, "No faction at all, just employees doing their job. I doubt many in the city would feel comfortable leaving their valuables at a depository without security."


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 11, 2007)

Torrent looks in the direction of Cassandra and Ari. "Would the ladies like to make introductions as well? I suppose if we're going to be working together, we might as well know one another's names."

Once everyone has been introduced, Torrent says, "I'm glad to hear you're all on board for this mission. It may not seem like much, but in reality, a lot is at stake. We have to succeed! Now, I want to talk about how we're going to get out of the city once we have the case. I have a couple of ideas, but I'd like to hear your ideas first."

Torrent then adds, "And, if you have any questions about anything, now is the time. We may not get the chance to talk about these things later, and we all need to be on the same page."

OOC: Feel free to discuss ideas, ask questions, make Knowledge checks, etc.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2007)

Xander considers the question of the walls as he takes a healthy slug of beer from his mug. He looks around at the others, wondering how much of a burden they would be when it came to escaping the city. "The walls are an easy thing, for me at least. If I lowered a rope once I gained the walltop, perhaps the rest of you could follow?"


----------



## stonegod (Feb 11, 2007)

"We will need to find a unobserved spot, and one that we can blaze a trail forward once we are over it. I do not know such things, however."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 11, 2007)

"I am Aridha," the brown-mop-headed girl in the leather clothes says shortly. She seems almost sullen saying this much.

"As for escaping the city...is there a place we could go under the wall. Maybe in a spot where water leaves the city?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2007)

The muscular, dark-haired warrior drains the rest of his beer, and sets the mug down with a heavy thud. "Under the wall is as good as over. Perhaps better, if such a way exists."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 11, 2007)

> Torrent looks in the direction of Cassandra and Ari. "Would the ladies like to make introductions as well? I suppose if we're going to be working together, we might as well know one another's names."




_'Is this Torrent an idiot?  Surely she remembers that I introduced myself immediately before any of the others did...Nonetheless...'_

"As I said before, I am Cassandra Priades.  I am pleased to work with all of you in the service of the Resistance."



> "As for escaping the city...is there a place we could go under the wall. Maybe in a spot where water leaves the city?"



[SBLOCK=Malvoisin--OOC]Does Fae know of any such spot from her previous smuggling operations?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 11, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> _'Is this Torrent an idiot?  Surely she remembers that I introduced myself immediately before any of the others did...Nonetheless...'_



OOC: I thought that Cassandra had given her name before the others came in, so an introduction may have been in order for the benefit of the other PCs, not Torrent. Didn't mean to make Torrent seem stupid, sorry.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 11, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Xander considers the question of the walls as he takes a healthy slug of beer from his mug. He looks around at the others, wondering how much of a burden they would be when it came to escaping the city. "The walls are an easy thing, for me at least. If I lowered a rope once I gained the walltop, perhaps the rest of you could follow?"



Torrent makes a face. "The walls are heavily patrolled. I think it would be a very difficult thing to get over them undetected, even if the walls are an 'easy thing' for you."


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 11, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I am Aridha," the brown-mop-headed girl in the leather clothes says shortly. She seems almost sullen saying this much.
> 
> "As for escaping the city...is there a place we could go under the wall. Maybe in a spot where water leaves the city?"



Torrent shakes her head. "There aren't any major water bodies that come in or out of Gate Pass. And, if you're thinking of the sewers...well, they actually drain into caverns under the city. They lead down, not out."

[sblock=Cassandra, Knowledge: Local Check]
Cassandra knows from her past smuggling operations that Torrent's words are true. Finding a way out under the walls would be extremely difficult.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2007)

*Xander*

"So what do you suggest then, Torrent? You've obviously given this some thought."


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 12, 2007)

Unable to think of anything more complex than simply walking out the front door at different intervals so they would not look like a flock of snow birds taking wing, Markus waited to listen to the other plans.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 12, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "So what do you suggest then, Torrent? You've obviously given this some thought."



Torrent nods. "Sure enough. Trying to fight our way out is out of the question...we'd never make it past all those guards. And looking for another route, well....I don't know of any. So, I think we need to use subterfuge. And for that, we'll need some help. I think we need to find someone with political power who is sympathetic to the resistance. With that kind of help, we may be able to obtain authorization to leave. Another thought I have is that we might see if we can get some magical help from Gabal's school. There's no love for the Ragesians there." 

Torrent pauses to get some feedback on her ideas.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2007)

Considering the question, Xander replies quickly."I'd love to help with ideas, but I'm rather new to the city's political arena...I do not know of anyone who could help us get out. I don't have a problem with checking out Gabal's. Those wizards are alright in my book."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 12, 2007)

"While I have been part of the militia here, they have no love for me. I cannot help you find people with such connections."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 12, 2007)

_'Gabral!  What in the blazes was he thinking?  If he could get me out of here, he should have told me that.  He puts himself at risk with whatever game he is playing.  As for the Council, well, I already tried to ask them myself.'_

(OOC:  You could have told me if Gabral was the next contact and I'd have changed my hook a bit )


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 12, 2007)

"Magic seems like the easy way over if Gabral is amenable. I can't see why he wouldn't be if I were in his position. Heck I'd be surprised if he didn't want to come with us." replies Taren.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 13, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> _'Gabral!  What in the blazes was he thinking?  If he could get me out of here, he should have told me that.  He puts himself at risk with whatever game he is playing.  As for the Council, well, I already tried to ask them myself.'_
> 
> (OOC:  You could have told me if Gabral was the next contact and I'd have changed my hook a bit )



[sblock=Cassandra, Knowledge: Local Check]
Fae remembers one member of the city council, Erdan Menash, who was especially vocal against the Ragesian occupation. It seems as though he may be sympathetic to the resistance and others who would defend Gate Pass against the invaders. Although his ideas were dismissed by the other members of the council, he may be a useful ally in the effort to escape the city.
[/sblock]

OOC: Gabal's school isn't a necessary hook, just one possibility. And, should the group decide to go that direction it's not necessarily Gabal who will personally lend them a hand.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 13, 2007)

Torrent nods at the various comments offered. "Very well, it sounds like most of you wish to seek aid at Gabal's School. That's fine with me, I'll go along with just about any plan you cook up."

"Now, here's what I had in mind for after we get out of the city. There's a little-traveled road that leads south thirty miles to the border of the Innenotdar Fire Forest. The Elf Road used to run straight through into Dassen, but that was before whatever catastrophe happened that set off the neverending forest fire. Anyway, all the other major roads that lead to Dassen will either be impassable with snow, or crawling with Ragesian soldiers. So, I brought along an ace up my sleeve that will let us take the unexpected route...potions that will let us survive the heat of the Fire Forest. There's enough for all of us, and I doubt any pursuers we might attract will be as prepared."

Torrent sighs, and contemplates her empty mug, then sets it down hard on the table. "All right, then, if nobody has anything else to say, we should get moving to the depository." Torrent's words hang in the sudden silence, as the New Years bells have stopped their ringing.

[sblock=Listen Check, Aridha and Markus]
In the sudden silence of the bells ceasing, Aridha and Markus hear a sound from upstairs. It sounds like the creak of a floorboard...someone is moving on the second floor![/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 13, 2007)

The prospect of walking through a forest that never ceased its burning did not sit well with Markus and as his grip tightened on the mug in his hand, he fought to keep his nervousness from showing.

_~Another test..it is just another test to see if my strength can survive in the fire as well in the ice...~_

Even as the thought entered his mind, Markus knew he would not be as strong in such a place, as fire was as opposed to him as air to a fish...

_~What was that sound?~_

Putting the mug down and drawing his spear, Markus' ears strained and once more he heard the creaking of the boards from above them. Looking around to see if anyone else had heard it, Markus pointed to the stairs with his spear and raised a finger from his partial hand to his lips.

[sblock=ooc]Hope they get my cue and advance towards the stairs.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 14, 2007)

Coldan listened to Torrent's suggestion and simply nodded. He was here to help, but as an outsider, knew little of the town that could be of assistance. His assets were in his training; they were of no use here.

_Like they were of use in Morrus?_

He clamped down that thought tightly, and began to say something when the odd half-orc made the quieting gesture. It was a fairly universal gesture. _Quiet_ He nodded, and put a hand to his sword, slowly drawing it as quietly as he could.

_Little movements. Little movements._


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2007)

Seeing Markus' actions, Xander slowly draws his greatsword from its sheath. He makes a gesture to his companions to continue speaking. No need for a sudden silence to scare off whoever or whatever Markus may have heard. "Perhaps then we should get underway?" he asks, his voice level, as he begins to move slowly toward the stairs.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2007)

Aridha grimaces, baring her teeth, and nods pointing up. Then she whispers, "Some stay down here. If there's an ambush, they may come from above and through the door at once."

With a whicker of metal, she's drawn her dagger and turned to face the doorway they'd come through.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

"Indeed.  It is just as I told you earlier," Cassandra says, referring to the ambush in a double-entendre while pretending to continue the conversation normally with Xander.  She draws her blade silently and stays behind Coldan.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 14, 2007)

OOC: Can everyone let me know specific positions for your characters? Who is going upstairs, waiting at the base of the stairs, guarding the door, etc.?


----------



## stonegod (Feb 14, 2007)

OOC: Coldan is near the middle of the room, ready to move towards either the stairs or the door as needed (if possible). If he'd have to choose, he'd do the downstairs door as the stairs seems to have drawn the attention of some of the others already.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 14, 2007)

_ooc: Markus is at the end of the bar nearest the stairs and getting ready for anything that comes down it. If he goes up, there is limited space to move on the stairs and he doesn't want to make the bottleneck effect happen._


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2007)

*Xander is near Markus, ready for anything to come down the stairs...or to rush up the stairs, depending on the circumstances.*


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 14, 2007)

Taren curses, like Cassandra said, things are happening just as expected. He hunkers down behind the bar, hiding for now and ready to loose shadow darts at intruders.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2007)

Aridha takes a position against the wall ten feet away from the door, ready to rush forward and deliver a strike against whoever comes through...if anyone.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 14, 2007)

*Cassandra is behind Coldan, positioned so that nothing coming from upstairs could charge her.  If worse comes to worse, she might be able to pull off a flank.*


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 15, 2007)

The assembled conspirators react quickly to the warnings of Aridha and Markus. Xander and Markus move quickly toward the stairs, ready for whomever or whatever might descend. Taren darts behind the bar, and crouches down out of sight. Coldan and Cassandra move to middle of the room, while Ari moves closer to the alley door, wary of an attack from that direction. Torrent kicks aside her chair and stands near the table, drawing a fine-looking battleaxe from her side as she does.

In the tense seconds that follow, an unusual sound reaches the ears of the ready adventurers. It's a series of 'thumps', reminiscent of some ripe fruit landing on the roof of a house.

Then, from the street out front, a man's voice yells, "Front door! Go!" The boarded over door shudders with a loud, heavy impact, as though a battering ram has struck it! The force of the blow splinters the door, and two rough looking men can be seen in the street outside. They drop their portable battering ram as one of them growls, "Drop your weapons and come quietly. We don't want to break your valuable little heads!" Drawing saps, they force their way through the wreckage of the front door, and start to enter the Poison Apple.

Torrent laughs harshly at the threat, brandishing her battleaxe. "Just try it, buddy!"
*
COMBAT!*







Initiative Order, Round 1

18: Taren
18: 2 Thugs
17: Coldan
13: Torrent
9: Cassandra
7: Aridha
7: Xander
3: Markus

Please state combat actions for round 1.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 15, 2007)

Taren from his position behind the bar will peak his head over and summon an Arrow of Dusk from the shadows that abound.  Again little evidence exists that he is casting a spell, though his shadow seems to be making movements of its own.  An arrow streaks out over the bar towards the first thug through the door.

[sblock=ooc]arrow of dusk +2 touch (2d4 nonlethal/20/X3) range 110', 6/day;
AC: 12 (plus cover), HP 7/7[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 15, 2007)

Silent and deadly, Aridha charges the man who just came through the door, leaping up and swinging her dagger down at the juncture between neck and shoulder as she reaches him!

[sblock]Charge attack! +4 to hit, 1d4+1d6+2 damage if successful. Dodge to Foe 1. AC 14 against Foe 1, AC 13 against anyone else. HP 10/10.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 16, 2007)

Torn between the desire to rush towards the battered door and to remain and guard the flank from those that lurked above, Markus saw the others pressing the forward attack and moved closer to the stairs to strike at whoever, or whatever, lurked above when they came down the stairs.

[sblock=combat stats]Ready attack against anything coming down the steps for this round and potentially next before moving into combat on Rd 3 if nothing has came down the steps by then. Melee: +3 (1d6+3/20x2/p, Shortspear); HP 10/10; AC: 16[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2007)

His greatsword already in hand, Xander steps toward the first thug, slashing at the man with his heavy blade.

*AC15, HP 16/16
5' step, Attack +3, 2d6+4 (19-20)
(If Coldan drops thug 1, then 10 ft. move to attack thug 2)*


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 16, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 1 (PARTIAL)*

Taren engages the intruders with an arcane assault. He stands from behind the bar, and steps over to get a good view of the first thug, then launches a shadowy arrow from his fingertips with an incantation. The arrow strikes the entering bounty hunter square in the chest, causing him to stagger back with a grimace. He stays on his feet, however.

The first thug heads straight for Coldan, brandishing his sap. He tries to hit Coldan with it, but it bounces uselessly off the knight's armor.

The second thug heads for Cassandra, and has better fortune than his companion. His sap cracks painfully across Cassandra's skull, causing her to see stars momentarily.

(Note that, in the glow of the lantern, everyone can see that these thugs are wearing red insignia armbands with a black horse's head upon them.) 

Coldan....?

(OOC: I'll hold up here for the rest of the actions, then finish round 1)

[sblock=ROUND 1 MECHANICS]
Taren stands up, takes 5' step, casts Arrow of Dusk on Thug #1. Ranged Touch Attack roll 11+2=13, HIT! Damage roll 2d4=4, nonlethal.

Thug #1 5' step, attacks Coldan with sap. Attack roll 8+3=11, MISS vs. AC 18.

Thug #2 moves 10', attacks Cassandra with sap. Attack roll 19+3=22, HIT vs. AC 14 (FF). Damage roll 1d6+2=5 (nonlethal).
[/sblock]






Initiative Order, Round 1

18: Taren
18: 2 Thugs (Thug #1 4 Nonlethal Damage);(Thug #2 Unharmed)
17: Coldan
13: Torrent
9: Cassandra (7/7 hp, 5 Nonlethal Damage)
7: Aridha
7: Xander
3: Markus


----------



## stonegod (Feb 16, 2007)

Blood raged in Coldan's ears. A familiar feeling, one he had not felt in a while, stirred within him. The adrenaline of conflict. Of clear cut action. It made him alive.

The older man readies his shield, points his sword at the thug in  front of him, and in a booming voice, speaks out, "Brigand! You represent no legal force here in Gate Pass! Your foul trespass will not go unpunished!" Invigorated, he turns his blade to the side and attempts to drop his foe with a swift clubbing!

Fighting Challenge. I assume they have a CR > -1, so that's +1 Will save, attack and damage vs. #1. AC 18. Longsword +1 (1d8+4/19-20), non-lethal.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 16, 2007)

"No mere brigands--these are Black Horse Mercenaries, notorious for kidnapping and capturing innocent folks and handing them in to the Inquisitors.  Were they simple men duped or desperate for food, perhaps we would spare them when we are victorious, but as it is, these scum must die."

(OOC: Step back and cast Colour Spray, which should be just right to hit the empty space she vacated and then both of the thugs without touching Coldan   Cassandra is AC 16, 2/7 HP, DC 14 Save vs Colour Spray or be knocked out (unless these guys are way stronger than I expect) )


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 16, 2007)

At the next opportunity Taren will duck down behind the bar again and load his heavy crossbow.  If these mercenaries are after casters to sell the wont get him.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 17, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 1 (CONCLUDED)*

Coldan shouts his challenge at the first thug, and feels the adrenaline rush of battle suffuse his limbs as he swings his sword. With the awkwardness of trying to strike with the flat of the blade, however, he doesn't connect with the bounty hunter.

Torrent cries out, "Hey, jerk! Leave her alone!" as she crosses the room and swings her axe at the thug who just brained Cassandra. She stumbles a bit on a floorboard as she approaches, however, causing her swing to miss wildly.

Cassandra ignores her pounding head, and steps back around the corner of the bar. As she does so, she speaks some words of arcane power and gestures dramatically. Then, a fan of brightly colored prismatic light shoots forth from her fingertips, enveloping both of the attacking thugs. The first thug blinks but manages to shake off the effects, but the second thug topples over like a stone, his senses overcome.

Aridha rushes across the Poison Apple's common room, slashing with her knife at the first thug, but her blow is turned aside by the man's shield.

Xander tries to put down the remaining thug with a powerful swing of his greatsword, but his blade fails to connect as well.

Markus grips his short spear and watches the stairs, certain that there must be more attackers above on the second floor.

Markus' vigilance is proved right, as more Black Horse bounty hunters appear on the stairs. The first two begin to descend with saps in hand, and grim looks on their faces. More enemies are visible at the top of the stairs.

At that moment, the pub suddenly explodes into chaos! The building shakes, and there is a deafening boom from overhead. Ceiling boards crack and buckle, and flaming oil from upstairs leaks down into the room like a fiery rain. From above, screams sound out, and one flaming bounty hunter tumbles down the stairs past his two startled companions, obviously dying. The bronze bust of Emperor Coaltongue falls off the wall and lands with a thud. Taren, Coldan, and Markus are burned slightly by the flaming oil that sprays down as bits of fiery debris rain down from above. 

*END ROUND 1*

[sblock=ROUND 1 MECHANICS]
Coldan issues Knight's Challenge to Thug #1 successfully. Attacks Thug #1 with longsword. Attack roll 6+1=7, MISS (+1 Fighting Challenge, -4 Attacking for Nonlethal Damage)

Torrent moves 10', attacks thug #2 with battleaxe. Attack roll 1, MISS!

Cassandra takes 5' step, casts Color Spray on Thugs. Thug 1 makes Will save, Thug 2 fails, falls unconscious for 3 rounds.

Aridha moves 15' (there wasn't a straight line of access to Charge, sorry Shayuri), attacks Thug #1. Attack roll 6+2=8, MISS

Xander takes 5' step, attacks Thug #1, Attack roll 6+3=9, MISS.

Markus readies attack with shortspear.

Two Rogues appear on the stairs.

The Poison Apple explodes, hit by a bomb. Taren, Coldan, and Markus each fail reflex saves, take 1 hp damage from burning oil. Taren 6/7 hp, Markus 9/10 hp, Coldan 13/14 hp.
[/sblock]







Initiative Order, Round 2

18: Taren (6/7 hp)
18: 2 Thugs (Thug #1 4 Nonlethal Damage);(Thug #2 Unconscious for 3 Rounds)
17: Coldan (13/14 hp)
13: Torrent
9: Cassandra (7/7 hp, 5 Nonlethal Damage)
7: Aridha
7: Xander
6: 2 Rogues
3: Markus (9/10 hp)

Battlefield Conditions: The orange squares on the map are areas where burning debris has fallen from above. Movement through these squares counts as difficult terrain, and a Reflex save will be needed to avoid taking fire damage.

Please state actions for Round 2


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2007)

"We've got to get out of here before this entire place goes up," yells Xander, as he again swings his blade toward the nearest foeman.

*
AC15, HP 16/16
Attack +3, 2d6+4 (19-20)
*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 18, 2007)

"Agreed," Cassandra nods, then turns to their enemies, "And on a related note, all of you need to get out of here as well.  It seems your erstwhile allies have decided that it is alright to crack a few eggs to make an omelette, and that makes you the eggs."

*Markus is in her way, so Cassandra delays to see where the Rogues will go.*


----------



## stonegod (Feb 18, 2007)

OOC: Coldan's action will wait until I see what the thugs do.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 18, 2007)

Taren loads his crossbow. Surrounded by fire he looks for another way out but decides that it would be best to move over the bar where Xander is.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2007)

Aridha 5' steps in front of the door, lips peeled back in a feral snarl as she darts in to take advantage of the now-flanked foe's distraction!

(+4 to hit, with flanking bonus, 1d4+2 damage, now standing in the doorway there...)


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 20, 2007)

Brushing off the charred wood that landed on him, Markus hears the call for the others to leave the burning building before it is too late. Keeping his spear ready, Markus doubted they would be so easily swayed and prepared to lunge towards them if they pressed their attack.

[sblock=Actions]If they agree to leave the building, Markus follows suit and exits with the others. If they do not, he keeps his attack readied for the first one to move near him. Melee: +3 (1d6+3/20x2/p, Shortspear); HP 9/10; AC: 16[/sblock]

Edited to remove second part of actions. Thanks for the catch RA.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Hmm...they go just before Markus, so they undoubtably are going to trigger his readied action and not let him act this round.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 20, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 2 (PARTIAL)*

Taren recoils from the bits of flaming wood that fell nearby, then crouches down and loads his crossbow, considering how he might escape the flames that now block egress from behind the bar. It does seem that climbing over the bar will be the best recourse.

The bounty hunter thug who withstood Cassandra's magic looks wildly about him, beginning to look panicked. He whirls on Aridha, perhaps seeing her as a barrier to the possibility of escape. The desperate thug strikes Aridha hard in the mouth with his sap, bringing blood to the young woman's lips.

The second thug remains unconscious on the floor.

Coldan is up next...

[sblock=Round 2 Mechanics]
Taren loads his heavy crossbow (full round action)

Bounty Hunter Thug #1 attacks Aridha with sap. Attack roll 18+3=21, HIT! Damage roll 1d6+2=6 Nonlethal. Aridha -6 nonlethal damage.

Bounty Hunter #2 unconscious for 2 more rounds.
[/sblock]






Initiative Order, Round 2

18: Taren (6/7 hp)
18: 2 Thugs (Thug #1 4 Nonlethal Damage);(Thug #2 Unconscious for 2 Rounds)
17: Coldan (13/14 hp)
13: Torrent
9: Cassandra (7/7 hp, 5 Nonlethal Damage)
7: Aridha (10/10 hp, 6 Nonlethal Damage)
7: Xander
6: 2 Rogues
3: Markus (9/10 hp)


----------



## stonegod (Feb 20, 2007)

Coldan lowers his left shoulder, plants his feet, and does his best to charge out of the Apple, taking the thug with him.

OOC: Bull rush. AC 18, Str Check +3. Push him as far out of the door they came through as possible.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Taren will jump up on top of the bar and most likely fire his crossbow at the nearest thug preventing their escape. 

(ooc: I may still change that after the rogues have gone, but I'm not sure what they would do to make him change his mind with all that fire urging him out asap.)


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 20, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 2 (PARTIAL)*

Coldan lowers his shoulder and slams into the thug in front of him, trying to push him out the door. The thug tries to bring his sap up to smash Coldan in the head, but is too slow. Unfortunately, the thug is stronger than he looks...he pushes Coldan back, rebuffing the knight's charge.

Torrent yells, "That's enough, this is ridiculous!"as she steps across the unconscious body of the first thug. She slashes at the standing thug with her battleaxe, cutting through his scale armor and drawing blood. The man cries out and collapses to the ground. He seems seriously hurt, but the rise and fall of his chest reveals that he still lives.

Cassandra watches the rogues on the stairs carefully, watching to see what they will do.

Aridha is up next...Shayuri, I'll let you change her action if you want, since her target has now fallen.

[sblock=Combat Mechanics]
Coldan attempts a bull rush on Thug #1. Thug #1 gets an AOO. Attack roll 7+3=10, MISS. STR check, Coldan Roll 12+3=15, Thug roll 16+1=17, Thug Wins, Bull Rush fails.

Torrent takes 5' step, attacks Thug #1 with battleaxe, Attack Roll 12+4=16, HIT! Damage roll 1d8+2=5. Thug #1 -5 hp, falls unconscious.

Cassandra delays.
[/sblock]






Initiative Order, Round 2

18: Taren (6/7 hp)
18: 2 Bounty Hunter Thugs (Thug #1 -5 hp, 4 Nonlethal Damage, unconscious.);(Thug #2 Unconscious for 2 Rounds)
17: Coldan (13/14 hp)(+1 Fighting Challenge vs. Thug #1)
13: Torrent
9: Cassandra (7/7 hp, 5 Nonlethal Damage)(Delaying)
7: Aridha (10/10 hp, 6 Nonlethal Damage)
7: Xander
6: 2 Bounty Hunter Rogues
3: Markus (9/10 hp)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Ari--Can you coup de grace the sleeping one before he wakes up?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2007)

*I assume I can change Xander's action, since his target has dropped as well?*


Seeing the nearby thug drops, Xander again calls his psychic powers into play. Running up and over the bar, the large warrior rushes past Taren and then Markus. "By the flames of the hells, get out of here," he yells at his companions as he moves. Coming to a stop at the foot of the stairs, and finding the enemy within reach, he strikes with his heavy blade in hopes of putting the rogue down.


*Using Up the Walls to climb the bar, and moving through friendly squares, Xander should be able to get within melee range of R1 without triggering an AoO. Greatsword +3 (2d6+4/19-20)*


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 21, 2007)

[sblock]Can and will![/sblock]

"Time to go," Aridha spits, glaring around at the fires. She does take a moment however, to drive her dagger into the throat of the fallen thug and twists it savagely.

(OOC - Coup de gracing!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 21, 2007)

*Cassandra watches carefully, taking note particularly if any among them quibbles about using a death blow against an opponent who had been careful to attack with nonlethal weapons.  Not that she quibbles, of course.*


----------



## stonegod (Feb 25, 2007)

Battles were chaotic things. Foe, friends, even fire mixed into something that Coldan knew could bring out the worst in people.

As it had with the young scout.

Time slowed down for the veteran, slowed down and forced him to watch as the girl turned her dagger to ruthlessly cut down the unconscious, helpless foe. Did it matter that that same foe had moments before tried to drop his erstwhile companions? That they had used nonlethal means? That they belonged to forces ruthlessly aligned with the slaughter and destruction of all spellcasters, innocent or not? 

_These things *should* matter! If not, why crawl out of the bottle? The bottle doesn't care._

But he should.

But in the moment he should have done something, anything, even to just cry out, he could not. Or would not.

He did nothing.

And the dagger flashed in the fire...


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 26, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 2 (CONTINUED)*

Aridha, noting the downed thug lying beneath Torrent, takes matters grimly into her own hands. She snarls and plunges her dagger into the fallen foe's neck! Blood sprays up from the helpless man's throat at the grievous wound, but it appears that somehow, the man clings to life.

Xander, seeing the initial attackers both fallen, moves to defend the stairs. With a supernatural leap, he scales the side of the bar, darting around Markus and Taren. Then the psychic warrior leaps down and brings his greatsword around in a wide arc at the first of the two scouts descending the stairs. Unfortunately, his aim is off, and the blade whistles past the grimacing man.

The scout on the stairs yells, "No more playing nice, now! Time for pain!" as he drops the sap from his hands and grabs a morning star from his belt. He swings hard at Xander, but the psychic warrior's chain shirt absorbs the impact.

The second bounty hunter on the stairs looks toward Xander, but then seems to think the better of it. He instead leaps over the rail of the stairs, landing solidly five feet below. Markus thrusts at the scout with his shortspear, as he comes into range, but the scout dodges to the side. The bounty hunter's sap swings up at Markus' face then, but the wild swing misses.

Cassandra looks on at the escalating violence, as the flames rise....
(Rystil Arden, Cassandra still has an action coming to her for this round, if you like...)

[sblock=Round 2 Mechanics, Continued]
Aridha makes coup de grace attack on Thug #2 (Full Round). Attack automatically hits for critical damage. 1d4+2=3, 1d4+2=4, for 7 damage total. Thug #2 makes FORT save to avoid instant death, Rolls 16+3=19, success. Thug #2 -7 hp, dying.

Xander uses Up the Walls, moves 15', attacks Bounty Hunter Scout #1 with greatsword. Roll 6+3=9, MISS.

Bounty Hunter Scout #1 drops sap, draws morning star, attacks Xander with morning star. Attack roll 12+2=14, MISS vs. AC 15.

Bounty Hunter Scout #2 jumps over stair railing to the east. Jump Check 15+1=16, Succeeds, no damage taken.
Markus attacks Scout #2 with shortspear (Readied Action), Attack Roll 7+3=10, MISS.
Bounty Hunter Scout #2 attacks Markus with sap. Attack roll 6+2=8, MISS.

Cassandra??? (Delayed Action)
[/sblock]







Initiative Order, Round 3

18: Taren (6/7 hp)
18: 2 Bounty Hunter Thugs (Thug #1 -5 hp, 4 Nonlethal Damage, unconscious.);(Thug #2 -7 hp, Dying)
17: Coldan (13/14 hp)(+1 Fighting Challenge vs. Thug #1)
13: Torrent
9: Cassandra (7/7 hp, 5 Nonlethal Damage)(Delaying)
7: Aridha (10/10 hp, 6 Nonlethal Damage)
7: Xander
6: Bounty Hunter Scout #1
6: Markus (9/10 hp)
6: Bounty Hunter Scout #2

Please post actions for Round 3


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 26, 2007)

_'In my way to attack...I'll just wait for an opening to fight or flee, whatever we choose.  One more good hit and I'll be down for the count anyway._'

(OOC: Cassandra continues to delay for now)


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 26, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Cassandra continues to delay for now)



Okay, everyone can please go ahead and post actions for round 3, then.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 26, 2007)

The shock of blood from Adhira's knife snapped Coldan out of his inaction. He threw an angry glance at the young scout, then stepped forward over the unconscious thug. With two smooth motions, he sheathed his sword and drew his bow, taking aim at one of the new arrivals. 

"Everybody out! Don't let the fire do their job for them!"

OOC: Move action to sheathe the sword, move action to draw bow. 5' step over T1.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 26, 2007)

(OOC: If Coldan succeeds without incident, Cassandra follows him out, keeping an eye at their backs for the two conscious bounty hunters and at their front for whoever lit that fire despite knowing their allies were still inside)


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 26, 2007)

With space to retreat, Taren will flee through the open door.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2007)

"You picked the wrong foe this day," hisses Xander, again arcing his greatsword in against his nimble opponent's defenses.



*Greatsword +3 (2d6+4/19-20)*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 26, 2007)

(OOC: You need a move for Markus?  I'll give it a try)

*Not wanting to abandon his comrade against the nearby foes, Markus pokes at Xander's opponent with his spear before taking a quick step around the corner of the bar, one step closer to the exit and threatening the other bounty hunter through the flames.*


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 26, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: If Coldan succeeds without incident, Cassandra follows him out, keeping an eye at their backs for the two conscious bounty hunters and at their front for whoever lit that fire despite knowing their allies were still inside)



OOC: Rystil, Coldan isn't actually leaving the inn yet this turn, it appears that he is instead trying to cover the retreat of everyone else. Do you still want to have Cassandra exit this turn, or do you want to have her wait until Coldan leaves too?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 26, 2007)

(OOC: When the first person successfully leaves)


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 27, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 3 (PARTIAL)*

Taren, seeing an opportunity to escape the burning inn, jumps up with crossbow in hand. He scrambles up on top of the bar, then jumps back down on the other side, almost tripping and falling on his face! Still, he stays on his feet, rushing between piles of flaming debris and out the smashed front door to the street outside. He breathes in the cool night air, then looks around. Stopping short, he sees a man on horseback observing him placidly from just ten feet away. The man appears tightly muscled under grey plate armor that is worn from many battles and humbly marked with symbols of sacred honor. His eyes have a darkness like a judge laying sentence. A broken helmet, cloven in the face, hangs from his belt. He speaks to Taren, grimly saying, "Surrender now, friend. Only bloodshed awaits if you resist." Then, he calls out in a louder voice, "They're escaping through the front! Loose the dog!" The sound of a dog barking resounds from around the corner, down the alley.






Inside the Poison Apple, Coldan sheathes his sword and draws his bow as he steps across the body of the first unconscious thug.

Torrent looks across the room at the bounty hunters coming down the stairs, then at the growing flames. "Let's take this outside, while we still can, team!" With that, she follows Taren's lead and rushes through the broken door. Outside, she gets a look at the man on horseback, then yells at Taren, "We don't have time for this, let's get out of here!"

Cassandra seizes her own opportunity to get out of the burning inn, circling around the meeting table and joining Taren and Torrent out in the street.

Aridha is up next....

[sblock=Round 3 Mechanics]
Taren climbs over the bar, makes successful Jump check to land on his feet as he comes down, moves out the front door into the street.

Coldan sheathes his sword, retrieves his bow, and takes a 5' step.

Torrent moves out the door.

Cassandra double moves out the door.
[/sblock]






Initiative Order, Round 3

18: Taren (6/7 hp)
18: 2 Bounty Hunter Thugs (Thug #1 -5 hp, 4 Nonlethal Damage, Unconscious.);(Thug #2 -8 hp, Dying)
17: Coldan (13/14 hp)(+1 Fighting Challenge vs. Thug #1)
13: Torrent
9: Cassandra (7/7 hp, 5 Nonlethal Damage)
7: Aridha (10/10 hp, 6 Nonlethal Damage)
7: Xander
6: Bounty Hunter Scout #1
6: Markus (9/10 hp)
6: Bounty Hunter Scout #2


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 27, 2007)

(OOC: Cassandra should have a lot more move than that and she will _definitely_ not be exposed near the bad guy like that in front of everyone else--I count 30 feet of movement for her rather than 60 (she's the teal C, right?) if she somehow lost her movement, she won't even go the other feet outside.  If she absolutely must, then since she moved only 30 feet, she colour sprays the knight and his horse)


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 27, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Cassandra should have a lot more move than that and she will _definitely_ not be exposed near the bad guy like that in front of everyone else--I count 30 feet of movement for her rather than 60 (she's the teal C, right?) if she somehow lost her movement, she won't even go the other feet outside.  If she absolutely must, then since she moved only 30 feet, she colour sprays the knight and his horse)



OOC: Rystil, I just kind of threw Cass out there in the street, so to speak. If you'd rather place her elsewhere (i.e., farther from the mounted guy) that's fine with me. You want her further to the east, on the other side of Torrent?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 27, 2007)

(OOC: Yep--that sounds good.  Put the girl with the axe between Cass and the knight guy.  It's almost a shame that it isn't safe to try a Colour Spray, but he may have too many HD anyway for all we know  )


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 27, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Yep--that sounds good.  Put the girl with the axe between Cass and the knight guy.  It's almost a shame that it isn't safe to try a Colour Spray, but he may have too many HD anyway for all we know  )



OOC: Okay, done! The above map has been revised with Cassandra's new position.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2007)

Aridha looks up from her grim task, sees the building aflame, and decides discretion is the better part of valor. She ducks out the open door and steps sideways to clear the exit.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 27, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 3 (CONCLUDED)*

Aridha darts out the door, right after Cassandra, joining the others in the snowy street. Somewhere nearby, the sound of another muffled explosion rocks the street, and screams begin to ring out in the wintery air.

Inside the pub, Xander takes a hard swing at the half-orc scout at the foot of the stairs, but the blow of his greatsword is deflected off the bounty hunter's studded leather armor.

The scout's retaliatory strike with his morning star is unbalanced, and misses the mark.

Markus, seeing that a retreat at this point will put in danger of the flames, or an opportunistic strike from the second scout, jabs at him with his shortspear, but misjudges the strike, missing.

The second scout grimaces at his fellow half-orc, dropping the sap from his hand, and pulling out a morning star of his own. "Shoulda surrendered when you had the chance. Let's end this!" He tries to bash Markus over the head with the weapon, but his aim also is off the mark.

*END ROUND 3*

[sblock=Round 3 Mechanics]
Aridha moves out of the Poison Apple.

Xander attacks bounty hunter scout #1 with greatsword. Attack roll 10+3=13, MISS.

Bounty Hunter scout #1 attacks Xander with morning star. Roll 7+2=9, MISS.

Markus attacks Bounty Hunter Scout #2 with shortspear, rolls 5+3=8, MISS.

Bounty Hunter Scout #2 drops sap, retrieves morning star, attacks Markus with morning star. Rolls 4+2=6, MISS. (Note that Markus can't reach Scout #1 from his current position, since his shortspear does not have Reach. Also, Markus cannot take a 5' step around the corner of the bar, per the SRD. If he tried to move currently, he would have to cross the flaming debris or climb over the bar. In either case, he would be exposed to an AOO from scout #2.)
[/sblock]






Initiative Order, Round 4

18: Taren (6/7 hp)
18: 2 Bounty Hunter Thugs (Thug #1 -5 hp, 4 Nonlethal Damage, Unconscious.);(Thug #2 -8 hp, Dying)
17: Coldan (13/14 hp)(+1 Fighting Challenge vs. Thug #1)
13: Torrent
9: Cassandra (7/7 hp, 5 Nonlethal Damage)
7: Aridha (10/10 hp, 6 Nonlethal Damage)
7: Xander
6: Bounty Hunter Scout #1
6: Markus (9/10 hp)
6: Bounty Hunter Scout #2

Please state your actions for Round 4


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2007)

Xander grimaces as his blade is deflected off the bounty hunter's armor, and again slashes at the scout. The warrior knew that all it would take is one solid hit to put down his foe, but it would have to come soon before the entire pub went up in flames.


*Greatsword +3 (2d6+4/19-20)*


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 27, 2007)

With little hesitation, Taren takes off in the opposite direction of the guy on the horse. _These bloody mercenaries, lap dogs of the tyrranical murderers in power, may they all be burned alive in that tavern._ he thinks to himself as he runs away.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 29, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 4 (PARTIAL)*

Taren looks to break away running from the armored horseman, but before he can do so, a gruff voice yells from around the alley corner, "Get 'em, Sauce!"

Barking loudly, a brown mongrel dog comes tearing around the corner, and makes straight for the nearest person...Cassandra. Snarling, the dog's jaws snap at the young woman's legs, but she jumps back before being bitten.

OOC: E13, I'm going to hold up and see if you want to change Taren's action due to the presence of the dog? If you do want him to flee, that's fine, but will he make any provisions to meet back up with the others later?

Also, looking for actions for Coldan, Cassandra, Aridha, and Markus (RA, if you want to continue to NPC Markus for the duration of this battle, that would be fine).

[sblock]Combat Mechanics Round 4]
Sauce moves, attacks Cassandra with Bite. Attack Roll 9+2=11, MISS.
[/sblock]






Initiative Order, Round 4

22: Sauce the Dog
18: Taren (6/7 hp)
18: 2 Bounty Hunter Thugs (Thug #1 -5 hp, 4 Nonlethal Damage, Unconscious.);(Thug #2 -8 hp, Dying)
17: Coldan (13/14 hp)(+1 Fighting Challenge vs. Thug #1)
13: Torrent
9: Cassandra (7/7 hp, 5 Nonlethal Damage)
7: Aridha (10/10 hp, 6 Nonlethal Damage)
7: Xander
6: Bounty Hunter Scout #1
6: Markus (9/10 hp)
6: Bounty Hunter Scout #2


----------



## stonegod (Mar 29, 2007)

_Hold the line while the body retreats. Last duty of the Knights of Morrus._ He may not be a knight now, but he could delay these thugs long enough for the others.

Coldan stared at the two remaining 'companions.' "Clear out! I will hold them back!"  At his word, he pulled back the bow and shot at the thug bothering the priest.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 29, 2007)

Taren will retreat down the side of the building that Aridha is standing against. He wont go too far but will offer ranged support from a safe position rather than in charge range of a horsed rider.


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 29, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 4 (CONTINUED)*

Taren retreats down the side of the building that Aridha is standing against. He doesn't go too far, but stands ready to offer ranged support from a safe position rather than in charge range of a horsed rider.

_Hold the line while the body retreats. Last duty of the Knights of Morrus._ He may not be a knight now, but he could delay these thugs long enough for the others. Coldan stares at the two remaining 'companions.' "Clear out! I will hold them back!"  At his word, he pulls back the bow and shoots at the thug bothering the priest. With acrid smoke in his eyes, not to mention being mindful not to hit Markus, Coldan's aim is poor. His arrow misses the mark.

Torent looks back in concern at the glowering horseman, then, like Taren, quickly decides the best avenue of escape lies the opposite direction. She sidles around Cassandra, and says, "We have to go. Sorry Rover, nothin' personal,"  as she chops at the barking dog with her battleaxe. Her blade cleaves the animal's flesh, and Sauce collapses with a sharp whine. Torrent looks as though she regrets having to do that to the dog.

OOC: Up next, Cassandra...

[sblock=Round 4 Mechanics]
Taren moves along the side of the building to the south.

Coldan attacks Black Horse scout #2 with shortbow. Attack roll 9-3 (-4 penalty for firing into melee) =6, MISS.

Torrent takes 5' step, attacks Sauce with battleaxe. Attack roll 19+4=23, HIT! Damage roll 1d8+2=10, Sauce -10 hp, dying![/sblock]

[MAP PENDING]

Initiative Order, Round 4

22: Sauce the Dog (-10 hp, dying)
18: Taren (6/7 hp)
18: 2 Bounty Hunter Thugs (Thug #1 -5 hp, 4 Nonlethal Damage, Unconscious.);(Thug #2 -9 hp, Dying)
17: Coldan (13/14 hp)(+1 Fighting Challenge vs. Thug #1)
13: Torrent
9: Cassandra (7/7 hp, 5 Nonlethal Damage)
7: Aridha (10/10 hp, 6 Nonlethal Damage)
7: Xander
6: Bounty Hunter Scout #1
6: Markus (9/10 hp)
6: Bounty Hunter Scout #2


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 29, 2007)

(OOC: Question--if we go south or east from Cassandra's current position, is it a wall or does the map just cut off?  If the latter, can you tell me what she sees there?  She doesn't want any more 'dog suddenly appears' surprises or it could be here last   I'l do Markus though)

_'Fire...clearly my lord has placed this anathema to his boreal chill before me to test my mettle.  I shall not abandon Xander while he yet stays.'_

*If Xander drops his man, Markus sidesteps around the pub southeast and attacks the other through the flames, otherwise, he continues to aid his ally against their common target.*


----------



## Malvoisin (Mar 30, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Question--if we go south or east from Cassandra's current position, is it a wall or does the map just cut off?  If the latter, can you tell me what she sees there?  She doesn't want any more 'dog suddenly appears' surprises or it could be here last   I'l do Markus though)



OOC: To the south and east, from Cassandra's current position, no hostiles can be seen (the map actually just cuts off there, although it's reasonable to assume there are other buildings too). However, from around the corner down the alleyway, it's pretty obvious there must be at least one more Black Horse mercenary...someone out of sight definitely released that dog.

Thanks for handling Markus, also.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 30, 2007)

*Unlike Taren, Cassandra decides to hold hwe ground unless Torrent abandons her position defending Cassandra's back.  She prepares to unleash her power on any who threaten her.*

(OOC:Cassandra readies an action to cast Colour Spray if an enemy approaches and gives her an unobstructed shot)


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 2, 2007)

Taren will hold up once he gets to the next corner (provided there is one). Turning back to the rest of the Resistance fighters he'll offer ranged support, starting with his already loaded crossbow.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 5, 2007)

Aridha backs away from the burning building and looks around, alert for any hostiles outside the building.

(sorry, I'm feeling a bit lost...who else is out here and what, if anything is going on? I totally lost track of who's who here )


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 5, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (sorry, I'm feeling a bit lost...who else is out here and what, if anything is going on? I totally lost track of who's who here )



OOC: S'okay, here's the lowdown:

The first floor of the Poison Apple is filled with flaming debris after some kind of explosive device seems to have gone off upstairs. Coldan is covering the group's escape, while Xander and Markus have engaged a pair of roguish-type bounty hunters that made it down the stairs alive.

Taren, Cassandra, Aridha and Torrent have all escaped the pub out the front door, where they encountered a knight on horseback who advised them to surrender, but has not proven overtly hostile so far. There seem to be additional bounty hunters around the corner, down the alley, who released a dog on the group (though said dog was summarily dispatched by Torrent's axe). Whomever released the dog has not yet been seen. 

Clear as mud for ya? Hopefully that helped, at least a bit.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2007)

*Xander will stand by his action as stated in post 158. *

-


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 5, 2007)

Peeking around the corner at the knight, Aridha decides to give her companions some room, as well as clear a path for a charge of her own, should the knight come down the alley. She backs up about ten feet from the opening to the alley and hunkers down, ready to burst into action the moment the enemy shows his face.

(move 10' south...ideally setting up for a charge on the knight should he come out...)


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 5, 2007)

*COMBAT ROUND 4 CONTINUED*

Cassandra decides to hold her ground, and she prepares to unleash her power on any who threaten her. (Readied action, cast Color Spray against any clear targets).

From the alleyway emerge two more thugs of the Black Horse bounty hunter band, obivously marked by their familiar armbands. These men have apparently dispensed with niceties, as they have drawn short swords, ready to unleash violence on the nearest escapees...Cassandra and Torrent! One of the thugs yells, "Sauce! You killed 'im!" at the sight of the dead dog.

Unfortunately for these thugs, Taren and Cassandra are ready for them! Taren takes dead aim at the first thug to appear, and fires his heavy crossbow at the man. Unfortunately, his foot slips in the slushy street as he turns to aim, and the bolt flies errantly into the night. (Attack roll 1...Wah wah!)(E13, I assumed Taren had that attack action readied, since he had only moved so far for this turn. Too bad the roll was so poor.)

Cassandra, unsurprised by the emergence of these thugs, responses nearly as swiftly as Taren...she tosses a pinch of colored powder into the air, then incants some words of arcane power. A vivid cone of bright colors springs forth from her hand, striking both of the thugs! Neither of the pair is able to resist the magic's effect, and they both collapse into unconsciousness as the colors fade. (Cass casts Color Spray, Save DC 14. Thug #3 rolls 3-1=2, Failed, falls unconscious for 4 rounds. Thug #4 rolls 7-1=6, Failed, falls unconscious for 6 rounds.)

Peeking around the corner at the knight, Aridha decides to give her companions some room, as well as clear a path for a charge of her own, should the knight come down the alley. She backs up about ten feet from the opening to the alley and hunkers down, ready to burst into action the moment the enemy shows his face. (Move 10', ready attack action)(OOC: Shayuri, a charge is a full round action, so I'll have to consider Aridha as having a standard attack readied, with the possibility of a readied charge the next round, if appropriate. Note also, that the mounted guy is not actually down the alley, but right out front of the pub. The guys who were down the alley just got taken out by Cassandra's color spray).

Inside the pub, Xander grimaces as his blade is deflected off the bounty hunter's armor, and again slashes at the scout. The warrior knew that all it would take is one solid hit to put down his foe, but it would have to come soon before the entire pub went up in flames. This time, the warrior's attack is right on the money, as the strong blade cuts through the scout's leather armor, dropping the foe with one swing.(Attack roll 12+3=15, HIT! Damage roll 2d6+4=12. Scout #1 -12 hp, falls dying.)

_'Fire...clearly my lord has placed this anathema to his boreal chill before me to test my mettle.  I shall not abandon Xander while he yet stays.'_ Markus delivers a hard jab with his shortspear to the last standing bounty hunter. The head of his spear punches right through his opponent's armor, eliciting a sharp cry of pain. 
(Attack roll 20! Critical confirmation roll 1, no crit. Damage roll 1d6+3=6. Scout #2 -6 hp.)

The second scout clutches the wound in his belly and grimaces. Looking around at his fallen brothers in arms, he seems to lose the will to fight. Dropping his morningstar, he grunts, "Enough, enough. Get on wi'ya, afore this place burns up. Leave me be to help my friends." Turning from Markus, the scout walks in front of Xander and begins trying to drag his fallen companion off the stairs to safety. (Note that Xander and Markus both have the chance to makes Attacks of Opportunity against this bounty hunter, if they so wish. Let me know whether they will do so, please.)

The horseman outside the front of the Poison Apple, only looks on with disgust as his men fall before Cassandra's colorful spell. Shaking his head, he turns his horse in the opposite direction, preparing to depart. He calls out to the party, "The battle is yours tonight, but pray we do not cross paths again. My duty makes us enemies, and I will give no quarter." With that, he spurs his horse into motion, and begins to ride away.

As bombs continue to fall on the Gate Pass, explosions rock the night. Alarm bells ring urgent warnings up and down the street, which is beginning to fill with panicking people, rushing to and fro. What will you do next?

(Note, technically the battle is not over, because you could still try to stop the horseman's departure though it will be hard to do so since he has a mount, and the streets are beginning to get chaotic with people. Also, I'm not sure whether those PCs still in the Poison Apple will allow the last enemy to surrender. Still, I'm taking you out of Combat Time, so if anyone wishes to make any more attacks, just say so.)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2007)

Xander spits on the wounded scout as the man moves past him. "If I should meet you again, I will kill you." His voice is cold and emotionless, and leaves no doubt that next time Xander will show no mercy.


The warning given, Marsh backs away from the man and then leaps atop the bar, moving around the flames as best he can and heading for the door.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 5, 2007)

Seeing the foes fall and surrender, Coldan call's out to the angry warrior and the savage, "Let them be! Let us go before we burn up!" With that, he withdraws into the cold night air, just in time to catch the back of the retreating knight.

He turns to their contact as he jogs away in the chaotic morass. "Who was that horseman? Do you know?


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 5, 2007)

Xander uses his psionics to easily avoid the fiery debris, joining Coldan by the front door of the pub. The pair emerge together, joining their companions outside. A grunt from behind indicates that Markus has clumsily clambered over the bar to avoid being burned himself. The half-orc priest also emerges through the shattered front door, leaving the defeated Black Horse bounty hunters to fend for themselves in the pub's ruined interior. 



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Coldan withdraws into the cold night air, just in time to catch the back of the retreating knight.
> He turns to their contact as he jogs away in the chaotic morass. "Who was that horseman? Do you know?



Torrent shakes her head, a hint of desperation in her voice as she surveys the results of Gate Pass under siege. "I don't know him...he didn't seem like a typical bounty hunter to me, though, that's for sure!"

[sblock=Coldan]Although only glimpsed for a moment, Coldan can't help but feel an odd sense of familiarity when he sees the horseman's profile. Something about the man's posture...perhaps recognizable from Ragesian military training?[/sblock]
OOC: Now the whole party has gathered in the street in front of the Poison Apple. As the bombs fall on Gate Pass, it is clear that the Ragesian army has arrived and commenced its attack earlier than expected. Any further actions to take here at the pub, or will you move on?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2007)

Xander takes one glance at the chaos errupting in the streets and turns to look at Torrent. "If we are going to get the hell out of here, now would be the time." The muscular warrior still holds his greatsword at the ready, blood slowly dripping off the blade.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 5, 2007)

_'Beautiful...of course the Ragesians attack, rather than entering peacefully.  Shows those idiots what they get for trying appeasement with a totalitarian dictatorship...could they be doing this because they're after...no, they can't possibly know about it...Don't get jumpy Fae, just keep to it.  You're doing great--you just dropped literally half of that last fight yourself.  What a joke!  Fights are the last thing I'm good at._'

*While Xander and Markus pick their way out and people decide what to do, Cassandra nonlethal coup-de-graces one (and then the other if nobody helps out) of the Bounty Hunters, surreptitiously taking his emblem with her.  She has already totally memorised the appearance of the one Aridha killed...both could come greatly in handy for infiltrating their group later, if necessary.*

"Yes, we should flee this place.  Perhaps we can take advantage of the chaos that the Ragesians have foolishly provided to make our escape.  Much as I'd like to stay to defend Gate Pass, the Council brought this on themselves and we can't be of much use to them dead or captured."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 5, 2007)

Taren rejoins the other hooking his crossbow to his pack as he readies himself for whatever direction the group heads in next.  _Hopefully out of the city_ he thinks to himself as he sees the devastation unleashed (again).


----------



## stonegod (Apr 5, 2007)

Coldan's glance fixates on the retreating horseman, a unreadable look upon his face. He entirely misses Cass' actions, lost in his own thoughts.

_Surely, not Morrusian? I... I cannot let them find me. I can not let them see my shame..._

Another overhead explosion brings Coldan back to reality. Putting up his bow, he pushes the thought of the strange horsemen and the men he left to burn to death. To Torrent, he adds, "Best we use this distraction to get to that contact of yours. If that information is so important, it'll die here tonight if we do nothing."

_Yes, hide your shame under duty,_ an inner voice snorted at him. _Good at hiding, aren't we?_

He couldn't reply.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2007)

"Torrent!" Aridha called over the sound of fires. "We need to get somewhere safe! Wherever you were planning on going before may have more of these waiting for us. Surely this...resistance...has other hiding places though!"


----------



## stonegod (Apr 10, 2007)

Coldan glanced worriedly at Torrent as the chaos grew. He knew they needed to move, and soon.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 10, 2007)

"We can't hide here. We need to get out of Gate Pass.  Which way to Gabal's school? I think we'll need help from them to get out quickly." replies Taren.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2007)

Xander chews on his lip as he waits for his companions to decide on a course of action. The warrior would rather stand his ground and meet the coming threat head on than flee, but he knew that his blade would make little difference against any army. Perhaps their mission would prove more valuable.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2007)

"I have reason to believe that Gabal doesn't have any particular way to get out of here more easily," Cassandra posits.

_'Or else the fool was gambling with his own head by not just having me use that before this firestorm commenced.'_

"Don't we have a gnome to meet?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 12, 2007)

"I thought we had decided to visit Gabal just before you heard the noise upstairs. What gnome are you talking about?" replies Taren.

ooc: am I the only one confused by RA's post?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2007)

(OOC: I think we were both confused in different ways--I referred to 







> The short version is that we've got to meet a contact - a gnome named Rivereye Badgerface - in about an hour at a guarded depository about a half-mile from here. He's carrying a case of vital military intelligence which he stole from the Ragesian palace, and the heads of the resistance think that it needs to reach Lyceum.



 but reading it again, it doesn't sound like he was captured anymore--for some reason I thought we had to break him out of a guarded area based on the wording.  Gabal I forgot about because it's been so long and because my character has reason to disbelieve that Gabal has a way out--she tried him first before going to the Resistance, and he has a *very* good reason to have helped her if he could)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2007)

Xander nods at his companions, and points deeper into the city with his greatsword. "I suggest we get underway to meet this 'Badgerface' fellow. If enemy troops find their way into the city, we will find ourselves fighting for every inch of ground."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 12, 2007)

DM said:
			
		

> Torrent nods at the various comments offered. "Very well, it sounds like most of you wish to seek aid at Gabal's School. That's fine with me, I'll go along with just about any plan you cook up."
> 
> "Now, here's what I had in mind for after we get out of the city. There's a little-traveled road that leads south thirty miles to the border of the Innenotdar Fire Forest. The Elf Road used to run straight through into Dassen, but that was before whatever catastrophe happened that set off the neverending forest fire. Anyway, all the other major roads that lead to Dassen will either be impassable with snow, or crawling with Ragesian soldiers. So, I brought along an ace up my sleeve that will let us take the unexpected route...potions that will let us survive the heat of the Fire Forest. There's enough for all of us, and I doubt any pursuers we might attract will be as prepared."
> 
> Torrent sighs, and contemplates her empty mug, then sets it down hard on the table. "All right, then, if nobody has anything else to say, we should get moving to the depository." Torrent's words hang in the sudden silence, as the New Years bells have stopped their ringing.




(ooc: ah okay now I get it. depository first. figure out how to get out of city second (possibly with help from Gabal) The above quote is what I was remembering from the conversation just before combat broke out).  

"Oh right that gnome. Lets go now before one of those falls on us." replies Taren.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2007)

"I concur.  Torrent, there's only one depository of which I know in the area.  That's the one, right?  Everyone let's go."

(OOC: Which just got me thinking--isn't the entire adventure derailed if the enemies manage to accidentally crit and kill Torrent in that first battle?  )


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Which just got me thinking--isn't the entire adventure derailed if the enemies manage to accidentally crit and kill Torrent in that first battle?  )





*Rule 0, baby!*


----------



## stonegod (Apr 12, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Which just got me thinking--isn't the entire adventure derailed if the enemies manage to accidentally crit and kill Torrent in that first battle?  )



My guess---the location is in her belongings.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 14, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Which just got me thinking--isn't the entire adventure derailed if the enemies manage to accidentally crit and kill Torrent in that first battle?  )




(Not-in-game-so-therefore-inherently-out-of-character: There are only so many depositories within half a mile. Well, only one. People from Gate Pass probably would be able to figure that out. Also, Malvoisin, I wanna see more of the adventure. I'm counting on you, man.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 15, 2007)

(OOC: Cool beans--I'll edit for Cass then)


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 17, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I have reason to believe that Gabal doesn't have any particular way to get out of here more easily," Cassandra posits.
> 
> _'Or else the fool was gambling with his own head by not just having me use that before this firestorm commenced.'_
> 
> "Don't we have a gnome to meet?"



OOC: RA, even though Gabal personally may not be a direct contributor to the party's escape from Gate Pass, that doesn't mean there might not be someone else at his school who would lend aid, hmmm? Anyway, first things first...on toward the depository.

Many thanks to RangerWickett (Ryan) for helping answer questions in my absence.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 17, 2007)

With the mysterious knight departed on his warhorse, and the rest of the threat from the Black Horse neutralized, the party takes stock of the situation.

The periodic sound of bombs exploding in the district crash through the night air, as the streets are getting more and more crowded with people running back and forth in the near darkness. Panicked citizens in their nightclothes mix with squads of soldiers hurrying in the direction of the west wall. All the while, bells ring urgent warnings up and down the mountain pass.

"Is everyone all right?" Torrent catches her breath in the cold air. "I have a wand of healing, if anyone needs it." (Torrent will use the wand to CLW anyone who asks.)



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Torrent!" Aridha called over the sound of fires. "We need to get somewhere safe! Wherever you were planning on going before may have more of these waiting for us. Surely this...resistance...has other hiding places though!"



"I know of a safe house, yes, but we have to get the case first! The Resistance depends on us! We can hole up afterwards, if need be."



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I concur.  Torrent, there's only one depository of which I know in the area.  That's the one, right?  Everyone let's go."



"Right, that's it! Let's hurry, I'm afraid Badgerface may squirrel out of there, now that the city is under attack. Follow me."

Torrent begins to move to the east, heading toward the wall that separates the next district. She sets a good pace, almost a jog, but the group is hindered a bit by the chaos in the streets. Everyone manages to stay together, though.

After a few moments, the party passes a family in the streets who look to be in dire straits. The father is burnt and barely standing, and he carries the unconscious and burnt body of a woman, presumably his wife. With three children in tow, whimpering and huddling in their coats, the man cries out, *"Help! Someone help me please!"* before collapsing with exhaustion.

How will the group respond to this family?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2007)

Xander pauses at the scene. Although the warrior hated to see such suffering, there was little he could do for these folk. "I have no skill in healing."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 17, 2007)

(OOC: Are any of the children female?)


----------



## stonegod (Apr 17, 2007)

Coldan pauses, and then immediately chides himself for doing so. _Save them... or save everyone, eh? Oh, such moral dilemmas you face, don't you._

He hated that voice, the one that questioned. The one that came from the bottle. His true voice.

As he's moving to the burnt man, Coldan turns to Torrent. "I can catch up, or tell me where we'll meet and I'll be there. But someone has to help."

_You can't save them all, you know._

_I *know*, dammit!_

He looks at the others to see their reactions.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2007)

Aridha doesn't hesitate even a moment, she immediately hurries to the side of the exhausted man and starts looking the woman over, even as she unlaces her waterskin from her side and offers it to the man.

"Drink this," she says, "Don't guzzle though. I will do what I can."

(OOC - Heal check on lady to see what her condition is, then another to stabilize her if necessary.)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2007)

As his newfound companions move to aid the injured, Xander vigilantly stands watch, keeping his eyes open for any sign of danger.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 17, 2007)

Taren slows with the others, though he is loath to actually stop in their mission.  He is not without a heart and follows Aridha's lead in offering water. "Damn Ragesians!" he curses under his breath.  He will not offer his healing potion though.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 17, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: Are any of the children female?)



OOC: 2 girls, one boy. None older than, say, seven years old.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2007)

"Risking the lives of the many to save the few?" Cassandra looks at the knight curiously, "Actually, I'm surprised--most of the lawful sort seem to be about general rules that restrict the individual to help the most people...Stopping like this seems more like something I would do..."

*She bends over and attempts a Heal check on whoever seems in most critical condition--preference is given for the little girls over the boy if it comes down to the children being the worst off and being equal.  If that person is already being tended, she aids another.  However, she glances around nervously as if itching to get moving as well.  If the group successively fails (maybe Markus will help, he has good Heal and Cure Minor Wounds), she gets antsy and may suggest moving on.*


----------



## stonegod (Apr 18, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Risking the lives of the many to save the few?" Cassandra looks at the knight curiously, "Actually, I'm surprised--most of the lawful sort seem to be about general rules that restrict the individual to help the most people...Stopping like this seems more like something I would do..."



Coldan flinches even though Cass' words were not a rebuke; they were too similar to his own dark thoughts. Instead of responding, he makes to pick up the woman if need be. "Anyone know of a place where we could shelter these two nearby? A hospice or something. We have to help them, but we have our own tasks as well."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2007)

*Cassandra thinks on Coldan's question, trying to remember any useful nearby locations, but she doesn't.*

(OOC: That was a failed Knowledge Local check.  Remember that Cassandra provides an increase for the entire party from +2 to +3 on Aid Another checks)


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 18, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Aridha doesn't hesitate even a moment, she immediately hurries to the side of the exhausted man and starts looking the woman over, even as she unlaces her waterskin from her side and offers it to the man.
> 
> "Drink this," she says, "Don't guzzle though. I will do what I can."
> 
> (OOC - Heal check on lady to see what her condition is, then another to stabilize her if necessary.)



[Heal Check: 6]
*"Gods, thank you,"* croaks the man through blackened lips, as he sips at Aridha's proffered waterskin. His children huddle in close to him, as they eye the group of strangers warily. Aridha notices that the woman is unconscious, but there doesn't seem to be much she can do for her. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Risking the lives of the many to save the few?" Cassandra looks at the knight curiously, "Actually, I'm surprised--most of the lawful sort seem to be about general rules that restrict the individual to help the most people...Stopping like this seems more like something I would do..."
> 
> *She bends over and attempts a Heal check on whoever seems in most critical condition--preference is given for the little girls over the boy if it comes down to the children being the worst off and being equal.  If that person is already being tended, she aids another.  However, she glances around nervously as if itching to get moving as well.  If the group successively fails (maybe Markus will help, he has good Heal and Cure Minor Wounds), she gets antsy and may suggest moving on.*



[Heal Check: 3]
To Cassandra, it seems rather clear that the unconscious woman is the worst off, while the children appear to be relatively unharmed, albeit scared. Untrained in healing, she is unsure what to do for them, but then Markus shoulders his way in next to them. "Move aside, you're just slowing things down," the half-orc grunts coldly. Without regard for anyone else's actions, the priest of Telchur roughly begins to render first aid to the man. [Heal Check: 22] With a satisfied grunt that the man is all right, Markus then begins to pray in the orcish tongue, laying hands on the unconscious woman. [Burns Command, Casts Cure Light Wounds] Within seconds, her eyes snap open and she cries out, as she begins to shiver. *"What are you doing?!"* demands the man, before realizing that his wife is healthier than she was before. Speaking some tender words of encouragement as the youngest girl begins to cry, the man flinches back as Markus reaches next for him. *"Ah, no! No, no thank you, so much. We'll be all right won't we my dear? We can make it now." * The man rises unsteadily to his feet, helping his wife as well. Then, the whole family begins to hurry away as fast as they can.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Coldan flinches even though Cass' words were not a rebuke; they were too similar to his own dark thoughts. Instead of responding, he makes to pick up the woman if need be. "Anyone know of a place where we could shelter these two nearby? A hospice or something. We have to help them, but we have our own tasks as well."



*"We'll be all right now, we'll find our own way to safety,"* the man insists, rejecting Coldan's help as he continues to look fearfully at Markus. *"Thank you for your aid, truly!" * he calls out as he herds his family away down the crowded street.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 18, 2007)

_Didn't want your help, did they? Some knight you are._

Coldan looks at the retreating family a moment, as if wanted to say something, then clamps it down. Turning without a look to the others, he begins moving back the way they were going. "Lets go."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 18, 2007)

*Before they leave, Cassandra gives the family 5 gold and a token of hers.*

"Things will not be safe around here for a while.  Use this," she indicates the gold, "To help get somewhere safe.  Keep a cool head--you aren't mages, so come Baator or high water, or even a Ragesian occupation, you will be safe if you keep a low profile.  Your girls need you to be strong now more than ever."

"When things cool back down here again, if your home was lost in the fire or you are in desperate need, show this," she indicates the token, "To a man named Thaddeus Hamilcar who lives in (INSERT GATE PASS LOCATION HERE).  He will know how to get in contact with me.  I wish you well--may the gods of fortune watch over you."

*She doesn't wait for a reply or thanks--she has wasted too much of her allies' time already.  She immediately falls in line with the others and continues to meet the gnome.*


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2007)

Xander watches as the family moves away, comforted by the aid that his companions rendered to them. With a nod, he turns his head back to Torrent. "Lead on. We can't afford to waste anymore time."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 19, 2007)

Taren nods his hat to the lady as they head off in the opposite direction, happy to be underway and hopefully one step closer to being out of the middle of things.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 19, 2007)

Although he cannot seem to herd his family away from Markus' 'ministrations' fast enough, the man does accept the gold from Cassandra's hand. *"Thank you,"* he mumbles through cracked lips, before the family is lost in the crowd.

Everyone seems eager to keep moving, so Torrent leads the group eastward again. As the district dividing wall draws near, the group sees a large crowd gathered around a cluster of four-story buildings that have caught fire, doubtless from the bombing. Suddenly, a window gets smashed out on the fourth story! A woman sticks her head out and screams, *"Help! Help me! I'm trapped!"* The panicked crowd can only look on in dismay as flames lick up the side of the building...there isn't much time.

OOC: Your responses?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2007)

*Cassandra sighs inwardly but not outwardly.*

_'Another person in need.  If the enemy were spying on them before attacking, which seems likely, they could have killed the real informant and either left an ambush or a fake with Disguise Self by the time we actually get to the depot at this rate.'_

*She quickly rates several factors in her head, one of which is the fact that she has nothing to stop fire--though maybe ice-boy does.*

(OOC: Does it seem a young woman / old woman / what age?)


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Cassandra sighs inwardly but not outwardly.*
> 
> _'Another person in need.  If the enemy were spying on them before attacking, which seems likely, they could have killed the real informant and either left an ambush or a fake with Disguise Self by the time we actually get to the depot at this rate.'_
> 
> ...



[OOC: Hard to tell from down on the street, but not too old: maybe 30-40 years old.]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 19, 2007)

"We don't have time for these distractions," says Xander, his voice loud enough to be heard over the crackle of the fire and the cries from the crowd. "We cannot save everyone along our path. We have a job to do."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2007)

*She seems to be alone here by the lack of additional screaming or people on the street begging onlookers to go in and help her, right?  That may or may not mean she's a 40-year-old old maid, but Cassandra can't tell.  She doesn't feel as much of a tug on her heartstrings though this time, especially since she's used up some of her minor-good-deeds-that-risk-everything quota for the day on the last encounter, plus she doesn't have anything to get through the fire, unless one counts Expeditious Retreat, but that will only speed her movement.  She won't complain if anyone else tries to handle it though--by definition, it'll be quick, or else the rescuer and rescuee will both be burned alive.  Oh well.*

"I agree in principle.  I won't stop anyone who wants to try in practise though--the rescuer will either be quick, or both will be dead anyway."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 19, 2007)

Coldan freezes once again, the cold part of him telling him to stay still. But he could not. He did not want more faces that he would remember in his sleep. He was responsible for too many failures, he could not be responsible for more death if he could help it.

Coldan rushes forward once again. He calls back, "Half-hand! Your god is one of ice? Can you summon water to help with the flame?" Assuming the the half-orc can help, Coldan will push in as quickly as possible.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 19, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "We cannot save everyone along our path. We have a job to do."



As he moves forward, Coldan growls, "*We* don't have too. I already told you I'd meet you all. If you have to leave, go. But *I* can't let this stand."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2007)

_'Wow.  If I ever want to stop a cavalry charge of the now-defunct Knights of Morrus, I can send out my new crack team--a little girl whose kitty is stuck in a tree.'_ Cassandra thinks to herself, _'Ah well, actually I'm glad to know someone did it.'_


----------



## Rhun (Apr 19, 2007)

*OOC: Mal, how high is the 4th Floor window?*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2007)

(OOC: Oh right, Up the Walls--d'uh, Cassandra even saw him do that; she should have suggested it )


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 19, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *OOC: Mal, how high is the 4th Floor window?*



OOC: It's about 30 feet off the ground, Rhun.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2007)

Seeing the knight rush forward toward the burning building, Xander can only shake his head. With these companions, the city would be swarming with Ragesians before they ever made their way outside the city gates. Still, Xander realized that he had the ability to expedite this particular problem's resolution. 

"Hold, Coldan! Rushing into that place isn't going to help anyone." 

Those words said, the warrior moves up to the side of the building, directly under the window. Taking a deep breath to center himself, Xander again brings the power of his mind into play and runs up the side of the place, heading for the window.


*Up the walls*


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 20, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Coldan rushes forward once again. He calls back, "Half-hand! Your god is one of ice? Can you summon water to help with the flame?" Assuming the the half-orc can help, Coldan will push in as quickly as possible.



"Telchur grants me the ability to create water, but not nearly enough to quench these flames." Markus grunts in response.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 20, 2007)

Xander takes a moment to steady his focus, then launches himself directly up the side of the building. As he runs, he feels the heat of the stone under his feet, and knows that time is short. Reaching the fourth floor window, the psi-warrior pulls himself inside quickly. Within, flames lick at the walls and the heat scorches Xander's face. The imperiled woman can only stand and stare at him with her mouth agape. It seems that she is in shock.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 20, 2007)

Impressed despite herself, Aridha shouts up, "GRAB HIM!" She runs to a position underneath the strange warrior...to catch them if they fall.

Or at least cushion the impact.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2007)

Realizing that time is short, Xander grabs the shocked woman and throws her over his shoulders. Thus encumbered, he realizes the trip back down the wall is not going to be nearly as easy as the run up.



*Up the walls to move back down, but I think I will be limited to a move of 20' with the woman on my shoulders, meaning the last 10' is going to hurt. So, Xander will jump the last 10', to reduce the 1d6 to non-lethal damage. And, Xander might as well make a Jump check at +3 (DC15) to avoid the damage completely.*


----------



## stonegod (Apr 20, 2007)

Coldan watched with a mixed expression as the grim warrior ran up the wall.

_Some hero you are. Even those who don't want to help are better at it than the might knight._

He sneered at his internal thought, just long enough to stand frozen as the overburdened Xander began to make his way down.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

"Xander, your talents are much appreciated and never cease to impress.  That barely was a detour at all," Cassandra compliments, then turns to the woman.

"Hey there, do you have any family who are also trapped in the building, or were you the only one?  Are you feeling alright?  You're going to need to get to safety--keep low and stay safe.  Since you're not a spellcaster, the Inquisition will not be looking for you, so you should be okay once the shock of the attack dies down.  May the gods watch over you and protect you.  We must be on our way now."

*She turns back to her companions once the woman is out of earshot.*

"Quickly now.  We can ill afford any more distractions.  My heart aches for the innocents and their families each time we see something like this, but if all those of Gate Pass are slaughtered under the heel of the Ragesians, that will include everyone we save right now."


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 21, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Realizing that time is short, Xander grabs the shocked woman and throws her over his shoulders. Thus encumbered, he realizes the trip back down the wall is not going to be nearly as easy as the run up.
> 
> 
> 
> *Up the walls to move back down, but I think I will be limited to a move of 20' with the woman on my shoulders, meaning the last 10' is going to hurt. So, Xander will jump the last 10', to reduce the 1d6 to non-lethal damage. And, Xander might as well make a Jump check at +3 (DC15) to avoid the damage completely.*



Xander hefts the woman up and over his shoulders. In her state of shock and surprise, she offers no resistance whatsoever. The woman's mouth merely gapes open as Xander grits his teeth, leaps back out the window, and begins to move back down the side of the building as quickly as he can. Nearing the bottom, he realizes that he has reached the limits of his powers, and launches himself down toward the street below, hoping to minimize the damage to himself and his rescuee. [Jump Check: 11] 

Xander hits the street hard, and lands on his shoulder painfully. [1 damage, non-lethal] But, the warrior rolls to his feet quickly, and, testing his shoulder, realizes it could have been much worse...it's just a bruise.

Aridha helps to break the fall somewhat, and manages to prevent the rescued woman from suffering any serious injuries as she tumbles to the ground. Unfortunately, the woman appears to have passed out from the excitement of her rescue, causing Cassandra's queries to fall on unresponsive ears. But then, some other people approach hurriedly from the crowd, apparently they too lived in the building. They shower Xander with thanks, and also turn their attentions to the woman. *"Mariella, are you alright?" "She's passed out, but I think she'll be fine." "Thank the gods you were here to help!" "We'll get her to safety now, thank you, thank you so much!"*

With her concerned friends taking custody of the woman, the party is free to move on once again.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2007)

Xander rubs his bruised shoulder as he moves to rejoin his companions. The muscular warrior wears a look on his face that clearly shows he is nearly out of patience with all of the distractions. "Now, can we get back to the job?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2007)

For a moment it looks like Aridha might say something...but she shakes her head and resumes following Torrent, her expression as hard and impenetreble as ever.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thankful that his companions were able to help out where Taren felt completely useless. He was happy to be on his way though now that the woman was safe.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 23, 2007)

"Right!"

Torrent seems to be glad that the small band of adventurers has been able to lend some aid to the beleaguered people of Gate Pass, but it is clear she too is eager to keep moving. She leads the way further east, to the gate house that divides this district from the next.

As the group nears the gate, it becomes clear that passage will not be quick...the gate is packed with too many people trying to squeeze through a too-narrow passage. However, before the situation can be addressed, a sudden wave of fear rolls across the party like a cold wind!

[Will Save DC 21:  Taren 22 (Succeeds), Cassandra 13, Markus 20, Coldan 20, Aridha 6, Xander 17, Torrent 20 (All Fail)]

Nearly everyone in the crowd finds themselves panicking at once for no obvious reason, and the majority of the party (excepting only Taren) succumbs to the fear as well. Screams erupt in the night as people begin to shove and tear at one another to flee for their lives!

[REF Save DC 12: Markus 21, Aridha 13, Taren 18, Torrent 13 (Succeed); Cassandra 6, Coldan 10, Xander 10 (Fail); Failed Saves take Nonlethal Damage: Cassandra 1, Coldan 6, Xander 3.]

Everyone except Taren flees irrationally into the crowd. Cassandra and Xander get crushed painfully against a wall in the mad stampede. Meanwhile, Coldan gets knocked to the ground and trampled viciously, forcing the strong knight to fight for consciousness.

The soldiers patrolling the top of the wall are not exempted from the panic, and they too flee uncontrollably. One of them jumps from the wall in terror and falls amid the crowd, where he is trampled, and does not get back up.

[sblock=Taren Spot Check]As he fights to avoid being trampled by the mob, Taren looks up and notices a crimson, bat-winged shape the size of a house swooping through the sky about a hundred feet overhead. As it passes out of view over other buildings, a surge of panicked screams rise along its path. It is too dark to make out clearly what this terror-sowing creature may be.[/sblock]
[OOC: All righty, this panic will last for one minute, after which the party can regroup. Have fun role-playing your PC's panic, that should be keen. Erekose, if you have any particular actions in mind for Taren, please post such, as he was the only character to not run screaming like a little baby. ]

[HP Update: Taren 6/7, Coldan 13/14 (6 NL), Cassandra 7/7 (6 NL), Aridha 10/10 (6 NL), Xander 16/16 (4 NL), Markus 9/10]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 23, 2007)

*Cassandra attempts to flee and gets pushed against a wall.*

(OOC: Hmm, there's really not much else to do when in the panicked condition but wait for it to end.  I guess that's it.  This encounter would have been more interesting, I think, if the PCs were not affected but came in later and had to try to disperse the mob without hurting the innocent people--could have used Cha-skills or Enchantment magic.  Of course the Beguiler would say that  )


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2007)

Xander flees as best he can, getting shoved hard against the wall by the crowd. With an animalistic growl, the muscular warrior redoubles his effort, using the strength and mass of his body to bull rush his way through the mass of towsfolk.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 23, 2007)

it hit him out of no where, another familiar feeling, but one he hated to admit. The cold tingle of it in his spine, the panic in his heart, the visceral embodiment of the lesser cowardice he carried with him at all times. The sudden power of it stunned him, and Coldan stood frozen momentarily until the crowd bowled him over. 

The pain... he almost welcomed it. A penance. A price. A smaller part said such thoughts were foolish, self destructive, would only lead to ruin, but as his chest was crushed and his face kicked, that smaller voice was ignored.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Taren, unable to stop his compatriots from fleeing, backs away from the mob and tries to get a better look at the winged creature above. He summons his unnatural sight and peers from a location a top all of the buildings.


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 24, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Taren, unable to stop his compatriots from fleeing, backs away from the mob and tries to get a better look at the winged creature above. He summons his unnatural sight and peers from a location a top all of the buildings.



In the midst of the screams and chaos, Taren slips into an alley, where he can concentrate. Allowing his senses to enter the shadow realm, he looks up from the shadows of the rooftop high above. By now, the terrifying creature is winging away, but Taren still gets a better view of the reptilian beast, massive in size. Its red scales gleam in the winter moonlight as its leathery wings beat rhythmically. Taren has never seen one before, but based on legend alone, only one word seems to fit...._dragon_.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 24, 2007)

From there Taren then looks down upon the chaos and havoc wreaked upon the paniced crowd to try and follow his friends whereabouts. If they are moving collectively in one general direction, he'll head after them and try to drag them out of the throng of people.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Random Rules Comment]This is more out of academic interest than anything else, but in the module as written, is that supposed to be dragon Frightful Presence and are we really supposed to be affected without seeing it?  I don't mind at all, but since we have RW peeking in from time to time--



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Frightful Presence (Ex)
> This special quality makes a creature’s very presence unsettling to foes. It takes effect automatically when the creature performs some sort of dramatic action (such as charging, attacking, or snarling). *Opponents within range who witness the action * may become frightened or shaken.



[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Random Rules Comment]This is more out of academic interest than anything else, but in the module as written, is that supposed to be dragon Frightful Presence and are we really supposed to be affected without seeing it?  I don't mind at all, but since we have RW peeking in from time to time--
> 
> [/SBLOCK]



[sblock=ooc response]
I suppose that, based on the RAW, such a reaction should have been in response to seeing the thing flying overhead. The module's text doesn't explicitly say that, if I remember correctly, and I was just trying to go with what was presented. If I had thought more carefully about the rules, I would have realized that this was necessary, however, so I'll take the blame.  This is really more of an 'interlude' encounter anyway, I think. Probably meant to establish the drama unfolding in the city under attack, that sort of thing. But, I'll let Ryan comment to say for sure.[/sblock]


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 24, 2007)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc response]
> I suppose that, based on the RAW, such a reaction should have been in response to seeing the thing flying overhead. The module's text doesn't explicitly say that, if I remember correctly, and I was just trying to go with what was presented. If I had thought more carefully about the rules, I would have realized that this was necessary, however, so I'll take the blame.  This is really more of an 'interlude' encounter anyway, I think. Probably meant to establish the drama unfolding in the city under attack, that sort of thing. But, I'll let Ryan comment to say for sure.[/sblock]




[sblock]I totally did not realize you need to actually see a dragon to be affected by dragonfear. I assumed a fear aura hit you as soon as the monster was within range, and I thought it would be nice and ominous for terror to roll across the city in waves, caused by something mysterious and half-seen, but which most gamers would guess is a dragon. Just a wee bit of foreshadowing. *evil grin*[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2007)

*Actually guys, dragon fear is a slight bit different.*

[sblock=Frightful Presence]


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Frightful Presence (Ex)
> A young adult or older dragon can unsettle foes with its mere presence. *The ability takes effect automatically whenever the dragon attacks, charges, or flies overhead.* Creatures within a radius of 30 feet × the dragon’s age category are subject to the effect if they have fewer HD than the dragon. A potentially affected creature that succeeds on a Will save (DC 10 + ½ dragon’s HD + dragon’s Cha modifier) remains immune to that dragon’s frightful presence for 24 hours. On a failure, creatures with 4 or less HD become panicked for 4d6 rounds and those with 5 or more HD become shaken for 4d6 rounds. Dragons ignore the frightful presence of other dragons.



[/sblock]


*Looks like I was late in answering.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 24, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC Stuff]@Rhun--the part you bolded just tells what the specified "certain actions" are.  It still yields to the general Frightful Presence description in that you have to be aware of it to be affected.  In fact, the next sentence that I dropped in my quote after the part I quoted is "Actions required to trigger the ability are given in the creature’s descriptive text. ", which calls out that the specific monster description is going to have a bit of different wording with the indicated actions listed.  However, I will admit that it was a poor bit of writing on the part of the MM people to leave it out of the specific Dragon version

@RW/Mal--Ah cool.  No harm, no foul, of course, and it could have been a special sort of dragon that causes fear without being seen.  I was just curious.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 25, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> From there Taren then looks down upon the chaos and havoc wreaked upon the paniced crowd to try and follow his friends whereabouts. If they are moving collectively in one general direction, he'll head after them and try to drag them out of the throng of people.



Taren spots Torrent's distinctive head of white hair as the party's guide sprints down a side street. Cassandra and Xander have been pinned against the side of a large building, as the throng of people rushes to and fro. There is no sign of Coldan, Aridha, or Markus. The shadowmage resolves to help his companions as best he can, but before he can put a plan into motion, the panic ends. With the great, draconic shape having flown away out of sight, the hysteria dies down and people begin to behave somewhat rationally again.

People begin milling around, some still frightened, some bewildered, many in a state of shock.  The ground is littered with injured people, some moving and groaning, other lying distressingly still. Taren steps out into the middle of the street, joining Xander and Cassandra, who look a bit battered for getting caught up in the mob. Aridha emerges from a hiding place behind some barrels, gathering her composure. Coldan slowly rises from the ground, holding his ribs and feeling the pain of being kicked and trampled by dozens of feet. Torrent jogs back to rejoin the others, saying, "By the gods, things are worse than I thought, if the Ragesians have creatures like that in on this attack. Come on, let's...wait, where is Markus?"

OOC: Yep, Markus has disappeared in the panic! Obviously, the metagame reason is obvious, but some well-roleplayed responses would be welcome. Then, I'll move you on (and introduce Portnoy too!)


----------



## stonegod (Apr 25, 2007)

_Get up._

No. He deserved it. The pain. The fear.

_Pathetic._

He knew it too.

_Couldn't stop a girl from killing in cold blood. Can't stop a mob from scaring you. And now you can't get up. Some knight you are. Ask Xander for a bottle---it's all you're good for._

No. 

No. Damnit!

The pain in his ribs gave him something to focus on, something to quell the load voice inside to give up. That one that goaded him to get up as another sign of failure. Pain... pain was now. His demons... they could wait. Gingerly, the battered knight stood.

"...wait, where is Markus?"

Coldan looked around. Torrent, the murderous girl, Cass, Xander, and that strange almost familiar one. But the half-hand was gone.

"I... I didn't see him." A sardonic chuckle. "A bit hard too from my vantage."

_Can't even keep your party together. Pathetic._

He hung his head a moment, then looked up. "He knows where we are going. Best we try to meet him there."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2007)

Aridha trotted over, still wary, looking around. 

"What happened?" she asked. "A spell? I couldn't think...all I could do was try to escape, even though I saw no enemy."

Her cheeks flushed.

"I am shamed. I will try harder to resist next time."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2007)

_'Oh !  I need healing...What a time for the fool to get lost!'_

"Hmm, we should search for our missing comrade.  He has been a great help so far, and I am afraid I may have great need of his healing powers."

*Cassandra looks around for Markus, then turns to Aridha:*

"Ari, can you track him, do you think?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2007)

Aridha looks at the cobbles, brushes them with a foot, then looks around.

"I can try," she says slowly. "But these streets have been covered with people, all running in all directions...and it's harder tracking over these stones to begin with. I think it will be very difficult."

After a moment, she shakes her head.

"I am sorry."

(hee...just remember, Ari's a scout this level, not a ranger...no track for her yet!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2007)

(OOC: Yup, I know that, but Cassandra doesn't   She thinks all forest-type people that don't have nature magic and a wolf can track )

"Well, we could scout the nearby area.  He couldn't have gotten too far,right?"

_'Unless he means to betray us and used this opportunity to slip out...But that doesn't seem right.  Still, it *could* be._'


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2007)

"So much for the courage of his wintery god," remarks Xander, glancing about for the missing priest. "He probably realized he was in over his head and fled while he had the chance."


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 25, 2007)

Taren does his best to gather the troops after the fear of dragons has left them. As the congregate and discover that Markus is missing, Taren says, "I'm sorry, I could not find him. Perhaps he managed to get out of the crowd ahead of it, I hope so.  The power of his god would've helped us greatly with Innenotdar ahead of us. We'll have to let him run, we don't have time for a man hunt now."

(ooc: hope I'm not getting to ahead of myself, but I'm pretty certain I remember Torrent mentioning the forest fire.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2007)

_'Something's going to hit you and you're going to die, Fae.  These people won't save you--they couldn't even if they wanted to, not without the cleric.  Run!  Just run like the Cleric did!  I bet I could make it...'_

"Oh, I see.  That is indeed unfortunate, but I suppose we shall have to continue.  If we see a healer along the way, I'm about to collapse from all this blunt trauma, but it will have to wait, I guess."


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 25, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> _'Something's going to hit you and you're going to die, Fae.  These people won't save you--they couldn't even if they wanted to, not without the cleric.  Run!  Just run like the Cleric did!  I bet I could make it...'_
> 
> "Oh, I see.  That is indeed unfortunate, but I suppose we shall have to continue.  If we see a healer along the way, I'm about to collapse from all this blunt trauma, but it will have to wait, I guess."



"Sorry, I didn't realize you were quite so bad off..." Torrent fishes a short, stubby wand from a pocket and taps Cassandra with it, murmuring a brief prayer of healing and thanks. Cass immediately feels her bumps and bruises fading away, and seconds later she is good as new.[1 charge from wand of CLW, heals 7 hp.]

[HP Update: Taren 6/7, Coldan 13/14 (6 NL), Cassandra 7/7, Aridha 10/10 (6 NL), Xander 16/16 (4 NL)]

"Anyone else need healing? Speak now." Torrent looks around, then goes on. "As the knight said, the priest will have to meet up with us at the depository. There is no time to search for him now. Let's go."

One unintended benefit of the draconic fly-by is that the crowd trying to push through the district gatehouse has lessened drastically. The party rushes beneath the arched gates and into the next district, unmolested. The depository draws near now, only two blocks away. 

As they hustle through the streets, the party suddenly is stopped by a portly man, shivering in a linen nightshirt who jumps in front of Torrent. *"My baby! My baby, please, help me find my baby!"* he cries.

[OOC: DEFCON, here is a good scene for Portnoy's entrance. On the streets in the wake of the attack commencing, he observes the party interacting with this gentleman. Introduce him to the scene as you see fit.]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 25, 2007)

_'We're almost there...we have to go.  We're almost there.  Please let's just go.  Don't stop here.  Don't stop here.  Don't stop here.  Don't...'_

*Cassandra stops briefly.*

"Are you missing a little girl?  A little boy?  What does she look like?  We may be able to find her if she is nearby."

_'Stupid.  Stupid!  Oh why do I always do this...then again, it could be a little girl about to be left all alone in this awful firestorm, crying as she can't find her Mommy or Daddy...'_


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 26, 2007)

The heavy-set man answers with relief, *"Oh, thank you! My baby's a girl! She's about so long,"* he spreads his hands about 3 feet apart, *"with brown fur, a pointed nose, dark glittering eyes...she answers to 'Kiki'!'*


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2007)

Xander has had enough. He steps forward and grabs hold of the man's collar in one beefy hand. "Your 'baby' is an animal? This is what you delay us for?" His voice is a low growl as he speaks.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 26, 2007)

"C'mon, ya pup!  Gets on your legsh!  No, no!  Your hind legsh!  Up!  Up!  That'sh it!  Yesh!  Good pup!  Thatsh a good pup!"

A good twenty feet away from the party, a ruddy-faced gnome can be seen in the doorway to some shop with a... furry thing... at his feet.  The gnome has a large leg of some type of bird... cooked, dripping with sauce... and he holds it over the animal, trying to entice it to stand up on it's hind legs, apparently thinking it is a dog of some sort.  In the gnome's other hand he has a bottle of... something... and he goes back and forth taking a bite out of the bird and a swig out of the bottle.

"Yoush got to be good, pup... if you are going to be in our parade!  Thish parade is happening!  You know that?  Jusht ignore the big flying lishard overhead... it'sh not invited to the parade!"

As the ruckus in the street continues a bit he glances out from the doorway... and then he hears the portly man say to the party...


			
				Man said:
			
		

> *"Oh, thank you! My baby's a girl! She's about so long, with brown fur, a pointed nose, dark glittering eyes...she answers to 'Kiki'!'"*



The gnome's eyes immediately go wide and then he looks down at the creature at his feet... still trying to get at the leg of bird for a quick snack.  "Kiki?" he says to the thing... who immediately leaps forward and snaps it's jaws on the leg of bird, wrenching it from the gnome's grasp.  The gnome yelps in surprise, not expecting the long, lithe, furry animal to be that fast nor have that strong of a bite.  He immediately steps away from the creature as it continues to rip flesh from the bone, and he takes a swig quickly from his bottle and says aloud for everyone in the area to hear.  "Thish dog isn't mine!  Shomeone loosh a pup?  He'sh over here!  Nice pup it ish!  I found him for you!"


----------



## Malvoisin (Apr 26, 2007)

OOC: As revealed over in the OOC thread, there is a major problem with DEFCON's first post, so if everybody could just hold up until he is able to revise it, that would be best. Thanks!


----------



## Erekose13 (May 1, 2007)

"Is, umm, that your girl?" asks Taren pointing to the weird gnome and the furry thing he's carrying.


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2007)

Xander glances over to where the gnome teases the critter with a basted leg of...something. At Taren's words, the warrior releases the heavy-set man, pushing him away. Marsh's voice is a low growl as he speaks. "There is your beast. Now, get out of my way before I lose my patience."


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2007)

A rare smile crosses Aridha's face, momentarily making her look quite a bit prettier than when she wore her habitual scowl...and younger as well.

"She's very cute," says the scout. "I hope you take good care of her."


----------



## stonegod (May 2, 2007)

Coldan sighs at Xander's brusqueness and notes Aridha's brief smile. To the fat man, Coldan holds out his hands conciliatory. "Forgive my companion. It is a troubling night and we all wish to be somewhere else." He looks down at the gnome a moment, thinking for a moment that he needed a drink, then pushed that down.

"Shall we get moving?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2007)

"Yes, right then.  Let's be off."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 2, 2007)

"Off?  Where are yoush going?  You're going to missh the Parade of Dreamsh!  It'sh the new year!  You can't missh it!  It'sh going to be aweshome!"

The gnome moves forward... leaving the furry animal behind him to enjoy it's meal... and joins the group in the street.

"You cannot go!  You'll missh it!  Ash a priesht for Weshtral... I _COMMAND_ you all... you have to shtay for the parade!  It'sh going to be fun!  I helped with it!  Don't make me bring down the wrath of the god of revelry!  He'sh not one for fun and gamesh!"

The gnome pauses for a second and reconsiders his thought.

"Okay... well maybe he IS one for fun and gamesh... he IS the god of revelry after all... but you people are not revelizing enough!  Sho shtay!  Have a drink!  It'sh a good day to be drunk, yesh?"


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2007)

Xander can only roll his eyes at this gnomes antics, and wish that he did, indeed, have a drink. He turns his attention back to Torrent. "Let's keep moving."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2007)

*Cassandra nods, ignoring the gnome.*

_'I hope that gnome goes away.  He is drawing far too much attention to us, as if this random heroics was not doing so already.  If he keeps following us, it is worth considering that he could be a spy for the Ragesians who only appears drunk.  Perhaps we should put him down forcibly, if necessary--a Colour Spray and a nonlethal coup de gras should do it._

(OOC: Sorry--I know he's a PC out of character, but the way he was introduced and especially the way that he draws attention makes Cass have absolutely no reason to want him following them.  That seems to be the case for Xan as well.)


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2007)

"Fire is raining from the sky," Aridha informs the gnome stoically. "You should find a place to hide, like the rest of the people. You cannot come with us though."


----------



## Erekose13 (May 2, 2007)

Feeling much the way the others do, Taren ignores the gnome thinking of him as another obstacle slowing down their escape.


----------



## stonegod (May 2, 2007)

Coldan nods at the the scout's statement. "The streets are not safe for man, beast, or gnome. If you have a place that is still safe, I would recommend you go there. If not, perhaps you can follow us a small ways until you can reach a safehouse, but we all must make our escape from this... night." He eyes Torrent a moment, a questioning look, but makes ready to leave.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2007)

*Cassandra barely restrains herself from glaring daggers at Coldan.  She keeps a straight face and gives a conciliatory smile instead.*

_'That is beyond Lawful and Good--those are the rantings of a madman or someone with a lobotomy.  To bring a random person to a *secret rendezvous*.  Helping the mother Cassandra could get behind.  Saving the woman from the fire--well, it was fast.  Getting the weasel, it was crazy, but they didn't have to do it, so it worked out.  But this is just...Inconceivable!  Now I remember why I work alone!'_

"That will not be necessary, Coldan.  If he has no place, then I shall provide him with a _far more appropriate_ and safer location that is closer too.  Now let us move on, after I give those directions if necessary."


----------



## stonegod (May 2, 2007)

Coldan sighed. Cass was more distrustful than needed. Not everyone was an agent. But if he was suggesting what he thought... sigh. "I believe I said he could follow us `temporarily,' friend. I am sure he can find shelter in the nearest gate while we will be _on our way_."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2007)

"The nearest gate is a good idea, actually.  That's just back the way we came," Cassandra replies amiably, "Of course, we should let him speak, since you probably has shelter of his own, right, don't you?" she winks and gestures to the gnome when she says 'you' in an attempt to stop all this talking over him.

(OOC: Not just if he was an agent--Cassandra doesn't want a random bystander to see the transaction either--if the bystander is unscrupulous, he could rat them out voluntarily, and if he is not, then they have put the bystander in danger because the bystander has knowledge the Ragesian Inquisitors want, and they use torture to get what they want )


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 2, 2007)

The gnome quickly falls in step with the group, looking up at the taller ones, smiling at the shorter ones.  "That'sh all right... dragonsh don't shcare me.  I'll be fine."   He starts trotting along with them, not a care in the world.  However, it is when Aridha says to him specifically "You can't come with us though" that his head lazily snaps back in surprise, looks at her with his beady, bloodshot eyes, and then walks over to her.  "Jusht where are you going that it'sh a shecret?  Hmm?  It'sh all right misshy... you can trusht me.  I won't shay anything.  I'm religioush!  I'm a gnome of the people!"  He turns back to the others.  "My name is Portnoy Frumb... priesht of Weshtral.  An' don't worry... your shecret ish shafe with me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 2, 2007)

_'Look at how specifically he reacted to that comment by Aridha that he couldn't come.  If he isn't with us specifically, he is a plant, and he will not be waking up from his next drunken stupor.'_

*Cassandra turns to Torrent and asks a deliberate question calmly and crisply with emphasis on each word:*

"Is he a member of our organisation?"

*Ignoring responses from anyone except Torrent, she waits for an answer from Torrent.  If Torrent says anything but "Yes", she casts Colour Spray on the gnome and prepares to coup de grace him when he falls.*


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2007)

(Ping? Hoping Torrent recognizes our new PC? )


----------



## stonegod (May 8, 2007)

OOC: I'm assuming Mal is still finishing up finals.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 9, 2007)

OOC: Malvoisin has posted that he's having to go off again, so the game seems to have died once more.


----------

